# Post your CrystalDiskMark speeds



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

*Download CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2
Download CrystalDiskMark Latest

CinebenchFFXV Benchmark
press the "All" button, the clickable speed link will show your picture, so even though I wont show it in the list, people will see it in your post.
list in your submission post the exact model of your drive even if its a long serial number. I will not be putting the full drive name in list so people will have to find out from your post

"Seq Q32T1 (R/W)" Speeds are clickable, leading to the original post.

NameDriveSizeTypeRPMConnectorSeq Q32T1 (R/W)RaidmamaSK hynix Platinum P411TBNVMeM.27372.7 / 6739.8Det0xSK hynix Platinum P411TBNVMeM.27366.3 / 6519.1mamaKingston 30001TBNVMeM.27355.7 / 6074.53x0WD Black SN8501TBNVMeM.27049.4 / 5093.1dennisx333Samsung 970 PRO512GBNVMeM.27018.5 / 2319.3Raid 1T4C FantasySamsung 980 PRO1TBNVMeM.26905.0 / 4993.8ahujetSamsung SM961512GBNVMeM.23642.6 / 1799.7FouquinSamsung PM981256GBNVMeM.23625.3 / 1567.6biffzinkerSamsung 970 EVO500GBNVMeM.23611.8 / 2462.6The KingWD Blue SN570500GBNVMeM.23607.4 / 2557.2P4-630Samsung 970 EVO500GBNVMeM.23577.9 / 2486.5HardiSamsung 970 EVO Plus500GBNVMeM.23573.2 / 3248.4T4C FantasySamsung 970 PRO512GBNVMeM.23572.8 / 2345.6VarioSamsung 970 PRO512GBNVMeM.23571.0 / 2331.3rodrigoxSamsung 970 EVO250GBNVMeM.23567.7 / 1538.4racer243lSamsung 970 EVO1TBNVMeM.23561.2 / 2491.5CrAsHnBuRnXpSamsung 970 EVO1TBNVMeM.23561.1 / 2498.6dj21qsSamsung 970 PRO512GBNVMeM.23549.8 / 2257.6sam_86314Samsung 970 EVO500GBNVMeM.23548.3 / 2450.2exodusprime1337Samsung 970 EVO Plus1TBNVMeM.23516.2 / 3341.7Knoxx39Samsung 970 EVO250GBNVMeM.23515.4 / 1531.7QuietBobADATA XPG SX8200 Pro1TBNVMeM.23514.0 / 3284.3VarioInland Premium1TBNVMeM.23479.7 / 3231.5exodusprime1337WD Black500GBNVMeM.23425.5 / 2540.3Enterprise24Transcend PCIE 220S1TBNVMePCIe3406.5 / 3171.4ArctucasSamsung 960 EVO500GBNVMeM.23393.8 / 2950.7Raid 0mechtechSamsung 960 EVO500GBNVMeM.23341.0 / 1767.1sam_86314Samsung 970 EVO250GBNVMeM.23273.6 / 1447.2masterdeejaySamsung PM9A11TBNVMeM.23267.1 / 3063.9Knoxx39Samsung 960 EVO250GBNVMeM.23250.3 / 1567.3PsychoholicSamsung 960 EVO1TBNVMeM.23248.1 / 1938.0xkm1948Samsung 960 PRO1TBNVMeM.23240.4 / 1955.3kyckaSamsung 960 PRO512GBNVMeM.23238.2 / 2005.2xkm1948ADATA SX8200960GBNVMeM.23144.9 / 1742.0kyckaHP EX920512GBNVMeM.23135.6 / 1658.5CrAsHnBuRnXpSamsung 970 EVO250GBNVMeM.23106.4 / 1398.61986nathWD Black256GBNVMeM.23078.5 / 1613.7xkm1948Samsung 960 PRO1TBNVMeM.23064.0 / 1997.9Aqeel ShahzadDell Express1.6TBNVMePCIe3008.9 / 2196.8cdawallSamsung PM961512GBNVMeM.23008.2 / 1682.7GamingElliotSamsung 960 EVO250GBNVMeM.22974.4 / 1480.0jesdalsSamsung 960 EVO1TBNVMeM.22954.7 / 1788.1PsychoholicIntel Optane 900P280GBAICPCIe 3.0 x42737.3 / 2269.6masterdeejayIntel P3600800GBNVMePCIe 3.0 x42572.9 / 929.3cdawallSamsung SM951512GBNVMeM.22126.9 / 1590.0cdawallSamsung SM951512GBNVMeM.22114.4 / 1596.1GamingElliotADATA XPG SX6000 Pro1TBNVMeM.22089.5 / 1601.8chevy350Samsung 950 PRO256GBNVMeM.22053.4 / 938.2JismSamsung 970 EVO500GBNVMeM.21783.6 / 1376.8Tsukiyomi91Samsung 960 EVO250GBNVMeM.21750.6 / 1241.1TomgangSamsung 950 PRO256GBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x4)1712.9 / 938.8hhy2kToshiba256GBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x4)1669.5 / 1123.7sam_86314Samsung SM951256GBAHCIM.21571.9 / 1296.7M0raficWD Black250GBNVMeM.21525.2 / 1508.9Liviu CojocaruKingston SA1000M480GBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x4)1455.1 / 498.1laranjePlextor M8SeY1TBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x4)1419.1 / 867.2Solaris17Seagate Exos8TBHDD7,200iSCSI1166.9 / 491.3Raid 0cdawallSamsung Apple SSD SM1024F1TBSSDM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x4)1145.4 / 1002.2INSTG8RSamsung 850 EVO1TBSSDSATA III1062.0 / 1026.0Raid 0HugisSamsung SM961256GBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x2)836.0 / 816.0Devil1950Samsung PM981256GBNVMeM.2 (PCIe 2.0 x2)819.3 / 795.5newtekie1Crucial BX500120GBSSDSATA III740.9 / 499.9Raid 11986nathKingston HyperX Savage240GBSSDSATA III564.6 / 547.8xkm1948ADATA SU8002TBSSDSATA III564.6 / 525.5HardiSamsung 850 PRO1TBSSDSATA III564.4 / 536.7NoJuan999Crucial MX5001TBSSDSATA III564.0 / 516.9P4-630Samsung 850 PRO512GBSSDSATA III563.2 / 533.6xkm1948Samsung 860 EVO2TBSSDSATA III562.9 / 532.3P4-630Samsung 860 EVO1TBSSDSATA III562.7 / 533.2MrGeniusWD Blue 3D NAND2TBSSDSATA III562.3 / 526.9Tsukiyomi91Intel SSDC2KW240H6240GBSSDSATA III (mSATA)562.1 / 498.2racer243lSamsung 860 EVO1TBSSDSATA III560.8 / 530.8mechtechWD Blue2TBSSDSATA III560.8 / 522.1Durvelle27Micron M600256GBSSDSATA III (mSATA)560.8 / 502.6SoNic67ADATA SU8001TBSSDSATA III560.3 / 502.2mechtechSeagate BarraCuda 1201TBSSDSATA III558.7 / 536.4biffzinkerSanDisk Ultra II480GBSSDSATA III558.1 / 524.7Final_FighterSamsung MZNTY128HDHP128GBSSDSATA III558.1 / 385.4T4C FantasyOCZ Vertex 4256GBSSDSATA III557.8 / 510.8KomshijaMushkin Triactor240GBSSDSATA III557.5 / 513.8Devil1950Kingston SA400480GBSSDSATA III555.0 / 516.4windwhirlMushkin Triactor 3DL256GBSSDSATA III554.2 / 465.5BroudkaTeam L5 LITE 3D480GBSSDSATA III554.1 / 486.5shovenoseCrucial BX200480GBSSDSATA III553.4 / 476.2AthloniteSamsung 860 EVO500GBSSDSATA III552.7 / 378.3biffzinkerSamsung 850 EVO250GBSSDSATA III552.6 / 533.2T4C FantasyHynix HFS256G39TND256GBSSDM.2552.2 / 263.4kyckaMushkin Reactor1TBSSDSATA III552.1 / 412.0HugisSamsung 850 EVO120GBSSDSATA III551.0 / 530.5Knoxx39Samsung 850 EVO250GBSSDSATA III550.5 / 524.2Knoxx39Samsung 840 EVO250GBSSDSATA III549.2 / 529.9P4-630Samsung256GBSSDM.2548.0 / 520.7KomshijaTeam L3 EVO480GBSSDSATA III546.1 / 492.9qu4k3rSilicon Power A55512GBSSDSATA III546.1 / 440.8sam_86314Kingston UV400240GBSSDSATA III544.8 / 524.0shovenoseWD Blue250GBSSDSATA III544.0 / 490.4rodrigoxSamsung 840 EVO120GBSSDSATA III541.0 / 534.1AhokZYashASamsung 850 EVO120GBSSDSATA III539.2 / 518.6shovenoseCrucial BX500120GBSSDSATA III536.4 / 474.8lynx29Micron 11002TBSSDSATA III534.6 / 522.5kyckaCrucial MX300750GBSSDSATA III534.2 / 515.8SoNic67Samsung 860 EVO1TBSSDSATA III533.9 / 479.4biffzinkerIntel 520120GBSSDSATA III533.9 / 156.9T4C FantasyCrucial MX300525GBSSDSATA III528.2 / 473.9TomgangMicron 1100256GBSSDM.2527.4 / 500.2NoJuan999Samsung 850 EVO500GBSSDSATA III527.1 / 512.8sam_86314Crucial MX300525GBSSDSATA III525.6 / 447.0sam_86314ADATA SU800128GBSSDM.2523.2 / 418.1kyckaCrucial M500960GBSSDSATA III522.3 / 441.8VarioInland Professional120GBSSDSATA III514.6 / 387.0XiGMAKiDCorsair Neutron GTX120GBSSDSATA III514.4 / 316.9racer243lCrucial MX300525GBSSDSATA III509.9 / 419.3EskimonsterOCZ Vertex 4256GBSSDSATA III507.0 / 432.7sam_86314PNY CS900120GBSSDSATA III504.5 / 380.5windwhirlKingstone HyperX Fury240GBSSDSATA III502.9 / 199.9cjcoxSamba4TBHDD7,200SAS493.2 / 573.5Raid 6AhokZYashAIntel SSD DC S3510120GBSSDSATA III467.9 / 136.1biffzinkerPNY SSD7CS121120GBSSDSATA III460.5 / 299.3shovenoseKingston A400120GBSSDSATA III456.8 / 205.6shovenoseKingston SSDNow V30060GBSSDSATA III449.0 / 123.9Good3alzInland Professional120GBSSDSATA III434.0 / 476.7qu4k3rSanDisk Ultra Plus256GBSSDSATA III420.9 / 321.7SoNic673ware LSI 9750-8i4TBHDD7,200SATA III412.4 / 325.3Raid 5M0raficHitachi3TBHDD7,200SAS II358.7 / 304.1Raid 5AhokZYashASeagate ST360057SSUN600G1.2TBHDD15,000SAS II334.8 / 330.0Raid 0SoNic673ware 9650SE4TBHDD7,200SATA II291.5 / 268.2Raid 5SoNic67ADATA SU8001TBSSDSATA II285.4 / 274.3biffzinkerIntel 32080GBSSDSATA II281.5 / 94.61KomshijaTeam L3 EVO480GBSSDSATA II274.3 / 262.3SoNic67Samsung 860 EVO1TBSSDSATA II269.6 / 271.9Det0xWD Ultrastar DC HC55018TBHDD7,200SATA III250.5 / 224.0masterdeejayHGST HUS726060AL52106TBHDD7,200SAS237.4 / 235.9Xx Tek Tip xXWD Elements10TBHDD7,200SATA III217.1 / 219.2M0raficDREVO X1240GBSSDSATA III212.1 / 175.8sam_86314WD EasyStore8TBHDD5,400SATA III (USB 3.0)199.4 / 200.9KomshijaToshiba X3004TBHDD7,200SATA III188.1 / 186.2sam_86314Seagate Barracuda4TBHDD5,425SATA III (USB 3.0)184.6 / 129.8shovenoseSeagate4TBHDD5,900SATA III180.8 / 174.7sam_86314Seagate Barracuda2TBHDD7,200SATA III175.8 / 143.0qu4k3rSeagate Barracuda4TBHDD7,200SATA III173.9 / 74.77racer243lWD Black2TBHDD7,200SATA III171.8 / 176.2xkm1948WD Black2TBHDD7,200SATA III169.1 / 187.11986nathSeagate Barracuda1TBHDD7,200SATA III165.3 / 165.1windwhirlToshiba DT01ACA2002TBHDD7,200SATA III162.4 / 160.7GamingElliotSeagate Video2TBHDD5,900SATA III161.6 / 157.8The KingSanDisk Ultra Luxe64GBFlashUSB 3.1160.0 / 56.0GorstakToshiba + Seagate3TB+500GBHDD7,200SATA III159.4 / 155.3Raid 1SoNic67Silicon Power128128GBFlashUSB 3.0156.5 / 88.81sam_86314SanDisk Ultra64GBFlashUSB 3.0142.7 / 49.49SoNic67SanDisk Ultra Fit SDCZ4364GBFlashUSB 3.0142.0 / 65.72SoNic67Lexar JumpDrive S4564GBFlashUSB 3.0137.6 / 54.73windwhirlWD Green2TBHDD5,400SATA III136.5 / 130.7Devil1950WD Blue500GBHDD7,200SATA III135.3 / 134.3MrGeniusHGST Deskstar1TBHDD7,200SATA II135.0 / 134.4MrGeniusWD Black1TBHDD7,200SATA III129.4 / 112.9sam_86314SanDisk DF403232GBSSDeMMC128.5 / 60.90GorstakWD Caviar Blue500GBHDD7,200SATA III126.3 / 124.5GamingElliotHitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C1TBHDD7,200SATA II108.7 / 108.4qu4k3rWD Green2TBHDD7,200SATA II105.3 / 99.07biffzinkerSanDisk Ultra16GBFlashUSB 3.0102.8 / 51.74MrGeniusLexar JumpDrive S7516GBFlashUSB 3.099.10 / 21.50exodusprime1337WD Red2TBHDD5,400SATA III98.95 / 80.32Raid 1Durvelle27WD Black500GBHDD7,200SATA III90.77 / 88.89MrGeniusWD Caviar Blue320GBHDD7,200SATA II89.36 / 86.51qu4k3rWD Blue500GBHDD7,200SATA II77.55 / 75.92sam_86314HGST Travelstar 5K10001TBHDD5,400SATA II69.03 / 67.12HugisToshiba MK5075GSX500GBHDD5,400SATA II64.10 / 65.43MrGeniusMaxtor DiamondMax 10200GBHDD7,200PATA 13354.71 / 57.47sam_86314Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 980GBHDD7,200PATA 10049.21 / 49.08sam_86314WD Cavier40GBHDD7,200PATA 10048.45 / 29.76sam_86314Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 960GBHDD7,200PATA 10048.23 / 19.06MrGeniusMaxtor DiamondMax 10200GBHDD7,200SATA I38.64 / 39.38MrGeniusSamsung SpinPoint80GBHDD7,200PATA 13327.26 / 30.85sam_86314WD Cavier10GBHDD7,200PATA 10023.91 / 31.71

Picture must have all settings like this





Hynix HFS256G39TND-N210A / 256GB / SSD / SATA II
Maxtor DiamondMax 10 / 200GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / PATA 133 <-- display like this (include HDD RPM speed please) *


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

Samsung 970 EVO 250GB NVMe

EDIT: here is my Samsung 970 EVO 1TB NVMe


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

the attached aakx image is my system drive, Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKX-60U6AA0 (FW: 18.01H18) 
the attached spanned image are my storage drives in a spanned volume, or if you wish, raid 1...they consist of TOSHIBA DT01ABA300 (FW: MZ6OABB0)  and Seagate ST3500418ASQ (FW: AP24) 

I wonder what the results would be like if I had a ssd in a spanned volume with this 3tb drive...Perhaps with some adata su800 128gb drive? mhm....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> the attached aakx image is my system drive, wd caviar blue 500GB sata3 aakx hdd
> the attached spanned image are my storage drives in a spanned volume, or if you wish, raid 1...they consist of toshiba 3tb dtaba drive, taken out of its removable box and placed inside pc, and the other drive is seagate 500gb sata3 hdd.
> 
> I wonder what the results would be like if I had a ssd in a spanned volume with this 3tb drive...


edit your post with exact models, dont reply to this message with the model, keep in mind your post is clickable from my list so people will want to know the exact sku if they are curious


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

Edited my OP to include my other m.2.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Edited my OP to include my other m.2.


I forgot 1tb drives are faster than 512 in the high end


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

it is kinda weird his 4kb 1t1 read is weak, like hes runing os on it? dual os system?


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 6, 2018)

This is my 4TB RAID 5 combination of (3) HDD (each 2TB, 7200rpm), on a 3ware 9650SE-8LPML hardware SATA RAID controller, 64kB stripe size (smaller than standard 128kB used by default). Disc is used for storage and video editing, OS and programs are on a SSD.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 6, 2018)

My old samsung 950 pro. Note max speed is limited by pcie gen 2 to around 1700 mb/s running x4. The ssd is rated up to 2200 mb/s read while ride is 900 mb/s.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> This is my 4TB RAID 5 combination of (3) HDD (each 2TB, 7200rpm), on a 3ware 9650SE-8LPML hardware SATA RAID controller, 64kB stripe size (smaller than standard 128kB used by default). Disc is used for storage and video editing, OS and programs are on a SSD.


please use latest version, and also list the HDDs


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> it is kinda weird his 4kb 1t1 read is weak, like hes runing os on it? dual os system?


Mine?


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Mine?



yes


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

My 250GB 970 EVO is my OS, yes.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 7, 2018)

Uhm, what would happen if I placed an ssd in a spanned volume together with a high capacity hdd to be my storage, D drive, and then turned off swap file on C drive, and made one on D drive with fixed size, like 32000MB?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 7, 2018)

Speeds of my laptop boot drive before and after upgrade.

Before: 128GB ADATA SU800 M.2 SATA





After: 250GB Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVMe


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

3ware 9650SE-8LPML hardware RAID 5 with 3 HDD each ST2000DM006-2DM164, 64kB stripe size:


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 7, 2018)

Nothing fancy for my boot drive


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

PrimoCache RAM cache on my OS SSD, 12GB RAM cache + 1.1GB overhead, 4kB sectors.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 7, 2018)

Behold, the blistering speed of my laptop's data drive!

1TB HGST Travelstar 5K1000 SATA




I hope to upgrade to a 1TB SSD at some point.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 7, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> PrimoCache on my OS SSD, 12GB RAM cache + 1.1GB overhead, 4kB sectors.
> View attachment 112067


what is this? is this a speed that can be achieved from just installing the drive without software enhancements?


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> what is this? is this a speed that can be achieved from just installing the drive without software enhancements?


I said in the post - it is a 13GB RAM cache on my SSD (doesn't matter what for this test). This more to show a benchmark of what my CPU can do on a RAM disk, basically the bottleneck being the CPU+DDR3.
So no matter what other drive I will put in, that's the max my system can do.

I'll post shortly just the SSD, with the cache paused. But a lot of the "SSD" results here I see that are just cache results. SATA 2.0 has max 3Gbps, 300MB/s. SATA 3.0 has max 6Gbps, 600MB/s.
Any "SSD", even on SATA3, that posts over 600MB/s is pulling from cache.


----------



## rodrigox (Dec 7, 2018)

Samsung 970 EVO 250GB





Samsung 840 EVO 120GB


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

This is my OS SSD with the system RAM cache *deactivated*. ADATA SU800, 1TB, on a Intel ICH10R @ 3GB/s.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 7, 2018)

SoNic67 said:


> OS SSD with the system RAM cache deactivated. ADATA SU800, 1TB, on a Intel ICH10R @ 3GB/s.
> 
> View attachment 112070


u limited to sata 2?


----------



## SoNic67 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes. I am waiting for a SATA3 controller to come soon in the mail, and I'll post the test. However, with 12GB of cache, I don't feel too much pain right now.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 7, 2018)

Boot drive Intel 900P (Shines in 4K IO) -- PCIE X4 280GB






Secondary drive Samsung 960 Evo 1TB -- M.2 PCIE X4


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 7, 2018)

Psychoholic said:


> Boot drive Intel 960P (Shines in 4K IO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need a lot more info on the 960P size type everything


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 7, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i need a lot more info on the 960P size type everything



Oops, Typo in original post, its an intel 900P.

900P -- PCIE X4 280GB.
960 EVO -- M.2 PCIE X4 1TB.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 7, 2018)

WD Blue 3D NAND (WDC WDS200T2B0A-00SM50) / 2TB / SSD / SATA 3




I've seen 'em(got 2 ATM) do the full 530 seq. write as advertised. But I'm not gonna spend all night trying...




Beat that for ~$330!


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just ran through the main drives on my main PC. This'll be a long post.

Boot drive: 525GB Crucial MX300 SATA 3




Data drive: 2TB Seagate Barracuda SATA 3 7200RPM 64MB cache




External backup drive: 4TB Seagate Barracuda SATA (connected over USB 3) 5425RPM 256MB cache


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 7, 2018)

So how about this little drive. Its a ramdisk i made for fun. While these speeds is still impossible to get on a M.2 NVMe SSD. In a near future it will be possible, because with introduction of PCIe Gen 4 speeds up to 8000 MB/s shut be possible. Its just when manufactures after PCIe gen 4 can get the M.2 NVMe SSD speeds up there. Im sure sooner or later they will get it up there.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2018)

970 EVO 232GB Boot drive






960 EVO






850 EVO






840 EVO







i have a few Western Digital Blue/Black but today i am too lazy


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 8, 2018)

btw, you can get crystaldiskmark from microsoft store aswell


----------



## Komshija (Dec 9, 2018)

Main PC - boot (Mushkin) & other SSD (Team)











Laptop SSD - same brand and type as the above, but SATA II


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2018)

Micron M600 mSATA 256GB SSD in my Laptop



Western Digital Black 500GB 7200RPM SATAIII  Secondary HDD in my laptop


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 9, 2018)

Something different; my HP Stream 11. Information on this drive is sparse, and CrystalDiskInfo doesn't recognize it. I'm not an expert when it comes to drive interfaces.

32GB SanDisk DF4032 eMMC (UFS?) SSD


----------



## dj21qs (Dec 9, 2018)

This was tested with a Samsung 970 Pro 512GB m.2 NVMe SSD (boot drive)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2018)

Updated my post with my secondary HDD


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 9, 2018)

To solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart, I present the epitome of storage technology... from 12 years ago.

60GB Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 PATA 7200RPM 8MB cache




I like how CrystalDiskInfo can't even display the power on hours correctly.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> To solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart, I present the epitome of storage technology... from 12 years ago.
> 
> 60GB Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 PATA 7200RPM 8MB cache
> 
> ...


my 1TB Sata II drive gets 9.800MB/s it has 1 on reallocated Sector count w/e that means


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 10, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> my 1TB Sata II drive gets 9.800MB/s it has 1 on reallocated Sector count w/e that means


Reallocated sectors are bad sectors methinks. That Maxtor has over 800 of them.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2018)

@Knoxx29, My Samsung is scoring higher than yours. 

Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SATA III




SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SATA III




PNY SSD7CS121 120GB SATA III




older SSD the Intel 320 series 80GB SATA II
Model:SSDSA2CW080G3




Update to prior post @T4C Fantasy, also have a Intel 520 or 525? 120GB if your interested?




Intel 520 Series 120GB SATA III (SandForce controller)


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

can someone with a samsung sata3 ssd turn on the speedup option in samsung software and then test?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> can someone with a samsung sata3 ssd turn on the speedup option in samsung software and then test?







Thats a 1TB 850 evo with Rapid mode enabled.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

THANKS!!!

I was wondering if optane is worth the price with its 300 4kb q1t1, but I guess this will do.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 11, 2018)

Here is the Z370 build I did a month ago. 8700K and ADATA SX8200 960GB. Pretty amazing drive.






And my 960 Pro with 6950X on a X99


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 11, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> To solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart, I present the epitome of storage technology... from 12 years ago.
> 
> 60GB Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 PATA 7200RPM 8MB cache


I can beat that. 2 ways even! 

*Samsung SpinPoint / 80GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / PATA 133*




*Maxtor DiamondMax 10 / 200GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / SATA I*




*WD Caviar Blue / 320GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / SATA II*




*Lexar JumpDrive S75 / 16GB / Flash drive / USB 3.0*




*WD Black / 1TB / HDD / 7200 RPM / SATA III*




*HGST Deskstar / 1TB / HDD / 7200 RPM / SATA II*


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

using primocache app


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 13, 2018)

Something different again, an AHCI SSD.

My dad bought this from someone a while ago and it arrived today. He told me to test it. It's plugged into the 8x slot on my motherboard using this adapter.

256GB Samsung SM951 AHCI M.2 SSD




I guess AHCI drives are pretty rare, since CrystalDiskInfo doesn't recognize it as that.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 13, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> ...AHCI...CrystalDiskInfo doesn't recognize it as that.


It does though. Serial ATA interface implies AHCI(or IDE). As opposed to NVMe.

How you're able to get those speeds with SATA III is beyond me though. How is more than 600 MB/s possible with SATA/600? W T F over?! 

EDIT: Apparently the later versions of that drive are NVMe. Which are substantially faster than yours. Yours should be around the same speed as the PM871 SATA.  




https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/0_sm951-prodoverview-0615-v1-0.pdf


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 13, 2018)

it's m.2, just not pcie but sata


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 13, 2018)

Real men compere 4KT1 speeds.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 13, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It does though. Serial ATA interface implies AHCI(or IDE). As opposed to NVMe.
> 
> How you're able to get those speeds with SATA III is beyond me though. How is more than 600 MB/s possible with SATA/600? W T F over?!
> 
> ...



I know it isn't a SATA drive since it was plugged into a PCIe card and the speeds are well above what SATA is capable of, but it's not an NVMe drive.

Found this benchmark result that calls it an "AHCI PCIe" drive.

AHCI PCIe looks like some sort of predecessor to NVMe, and drives that use it are very rare.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 13, 2018)

m.2 (m-key) can be both pcie and sata, and most mobos support both...pcie can mean nvme if plugged into m.2 port or regular pcie if plugged into pcie port (similar to one you plug your gpu in, only smaller, usually located below it)...pcie is a lot higher bandwidth standard then sata, so your drive is still slow, but it isn't occupying a sata port, which you can use for additional drive, unless your mobo disabled a sata port with m.2 plugged in, as some of them do. Best to go for better chipset if thinking of using m.2 drives, as better chipset usually means more pci lanes and more bandwidth, so you can use a decent gpu or more with one or more m.2 drives. There are also e-key m.2 slots and they are usually used for stuff like wifi+bt cards...


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 14, 2018)

Samsung PM981 MZVLB256HAHQ-000L7 - NVMe (3.0 x4) M.2 - 256GB


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 14, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Samsung PM981 MZVLB256HAHQ-000L7 - NVMe (3.0 x4) M.2 - 256GB
> 
> View attachment 112492


a 970 EVO basically ill add soon


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 14, 2018)

Finally found the original boot drive to this old server I've had lying around for the past two years.

80GB | Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 | PATA 100 | 7200RPM | 2MB cache




Honestly, this drive did much better than I expected. It's even older than the previous one I tested.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9


The spindle motor on mine started making a awful sound after 3 years.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I can beat that. 2 ways even!
> 
> *Samsung SpinPoint / 80GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / PATA 133*
> View attachment 112315
> ...


Ahh, the sweet sound of ball bearing hard drives...

Knowing that I'm only six months older than this first drive makes me feel young...

10GB | WD Caviar | PATA 100 | 7200RPM | 2MB cache





40GB | WD Caviar | PATA 100 | 7200RPM | 2MB cache


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 16, 2018)

Got my hands on a new Asus laptop with M.2 sata SSD in form of a micron 1100 mtfddav256tbn 256 GB.


----------



## SoNic67 (Jan 4, 2019)

USB 3.0 Memory stick Silicon Power 128GB via an ASMedia chipset on PCI-E and an USB 3.0 4-port Hub.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 4, 2019)

2 X 960 EVO M.2 RAID0.






Just for fun, with PrimoCache.


----------



## SoNic67 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lexar JumpDrive S45, 64GB, USB 3.0:








SanDisk Ultra Fit SDCZ43, 64GB, USB 3.0:





As an observation, those type of nano flash usb (very small) are getting VERY hot during operation with sustained transfers. That's why I stopped using them because one of them actually died during a long transfer (a while back, not now) and was replaced in warranty. That didn't give me a warm feeling about data security on them, so I got the full size one from above (128GB).


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 6, 2019)

Picked me up a BNIB 200GB Maxtor DiamondMax 10 PATA 133 to replace the old 80GB Samsung SpinPoint PATA 133. $41 shipped . And basically 2x as fast as the Samsung . Fastest PATA drive on the list so far too! 

*Maxtor DiamondMax 10 / 200GB / HDD / 7200 rpm / PATA 133*




Can't go wrong with a Maxtor.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 15, 2019)

Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 500 GB




@T4C Fantasy, my EVO is faster than your Pro? How's that possible?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 500 GB
> View attachment 114557
> 
> @T4C Fantasy, my EVO is faster than your Pro? How's that possible?


no idea but in some areas its much faster

this thread is good advertisement for samsung, nobody else even compares lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 15, 2019)

2x850 Evo RAID 0


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 15, 2019)

Managed to squeeze a little more out of the 970 EVO.


----------



## kycka (Jan 22, 2019)

Here are my results. All of the SSDs besides the 960 Pro were picked up on various sales.

Samsung 960 Pro 512 GB:


Crucial M500 960 GB:


Mushkin Reactor 1 TB


Crucial MX300 750 GB:


Crucial MX500 1 TB:


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2019)

Samsung 970 Evo 500GB NVMe


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have replaced my SDD with a SATA Samsung 860 EVO.
Still on the motherboard SATA2, because I can't figure out why my newly bought SATA3 adapter won't see any drives. What's interesting is the difference in 4k operations.



The old ADATA SU800 drive:


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 3, 2019)

120GB PNY CS900 SATA 3


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 8, 2019)

I have replace my RAID controller with a 6Gbps one: 3ware LSI 9750-8i with SAS to SATA3 cable. Attached are the same 3 Seagate drives (ST2000DM006-2DM164) in RAID5, stripe size 64kB.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 8, 2019)

laptop drive, old intel SSD DC S3510

Intel SSDSC2BB120G6R / 120GB / SSD / SATA III




i will test my cheetah 15k.7 RAID0 when i get back


----------



## Jism (Feb 8, 2019)

Without primocache:









M2 SSD.

With primocache:









What does primocache? Sits in between CPU & SSD by using a large portion of RAM as cache. Helps with not only read/write but also trimmed writeback or some stuff. Extends life and easily boosts up performance by a huge gain. My system has 32GB of ram and 8GB just dedicated as cache is more then enough. It's not just handy for older or slower systems, but if you consistently use the same things on the PC it could really boost things up. I.e my old notebook which could barely catchup with Youtube now plays solid fullscreen just because it's reading from memory and no longer disk.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 8, 2019)

Jism said:


> Without primocache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want it added you need to give me full info on ur ssd


----------



## Jism (Feb 8, 2019)

Samsung 970 EVO 512GB , M2. I think there could be tweaked a bit more here and there. The system (2700X) is not operating at it's fullest memory speed for example, weird bug, anything ABOVE 2800Mhz is bootfail. That while the memory is certified for 3200Mhz and so on. Power profile is balanced; but hey, it's more enough for daily / desktop use.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 8, 2019)

Is the info here sufficient? I don't see it in the list.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...taldiskmark-speeds.250319/page-3#post-3990309


----------



## Hardi (Feb 8, 2019)

Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB NVMe


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 8, 2019)

Hardi said:


> Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB NVMe
> 
> View attachment 116063


so the only difference between pro and evo/plus is 4KiB im assuming pro being the best with 4KiB reads.. atleast thats what ive gathered


----------



## Hardi (Feb 8, 2019)

970 Pro also has a lot better sustained writes ~2GB/s , evo plus drops off to around 900MB/s pretty quick.

Also, found another ssd in my system , Samsung 850 Pro 1TB SATA3


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2019)

Got three of these to post so hold on a sec before adding, will edit the post as they finish.

These are all in my main rig so AMD TR4 based setup. All of them are at full 4x speeds thanks to those 64 lanes of freedom I have. One day I will raid the pair of SM951's, but I am being lazy.

Samsung SM951 512GB NVMe M2






Samsung PM961 512GB NVMe M2






Samsung SM951 512GB NVMe M2






This is my nice MBP

Samsung Apple SSD 1024GB, PCIe 2x


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 8, 2019)

500GB Samsung 970 EVO NVMe


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 9, 2019)

Samsung 860 EVO, SATA3 on a Marvell 88SE9235 add-on chipset.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 9, 2019)

time to test my RAID 0 disk setup
Samsung SSD 850 EVO/ 120GB / SSD / SATA III




Seagate ST360057SSUN600G/ 600GB / 15000 / SAS II
this is in RAID 0


----------



## Broudka (Feb 9, 2019)

Team Group L5 LITE 3D 2.5" 480, , my first SSD, so it's always better than a HDD, but is this a good model ?


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 9, 2019)

AhokZYashA said:


> time to test my RAID 0 disk setup
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO/ 120GB / SSD / SATA III


As you can see, the improvement (compared to a single drive) in your case is negligible, but the risk of corrupted data is double.
Software RAID is worthless, software RAID 0 is just looking for trouble.



INSTG8R said:


> 2x850 Evo RAID 0
> View attachment 114558



What RAID controller are you using that manages to "push" more than 1000MB/s? 
SATA3 max (theoretical) speed is 600MB/s. One lane of PCIe 2.0 is 500MB/s.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 9, 2019)

My nvme Kingston SA1000M 480GB


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 9, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My nvme Kingston SA1000M 480GB


i need more info, check my main post to see the format i want. i also need to know the connector and if its running in PCIe 2.0 etc

also put the edit in your post and make a new post telling me that you made an edit, people may check your link and it would be proper that all the info is there.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 11, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> As you can see, the improvement (compared to a single drive) in your case is negligible, but the risk of corrupted data is double.
> Software RAID is worthless, software RAID 0 is just looking for trouble.
> 
> 
> ...



the SSD is on not on an array,

the 15k HDD is
i say its quite a big improvement

that RAID 0 array is only for games, and i have a backup 2TB drive with RAID 1 for important stuff


----------



## Jism (Feb 11, 2019)

I had good experience with Raid 0's, even with 2x WD Raptors in the very past. But for enterprise it's not a sollution (Raid 0 + 1 in that case).


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 11, 2019)

AhokZYashA said:


> the SSD is on not on an array,
> 
> the 15k HDD is
> i say its quite a big improvement
> ...



The text before that suggest that SSD is in RAID 0 too.
As for RAID 0 - you just doubled the chances of failure of that assembly of two discs. I hope your data is not that important and you have external back-ups.

I have personal pictures and videos going back 18 years saved on my RAID 5 and another copy on a different drive. I don't risk those.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 11, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> The text before that suggest that SSD is in RAID 0 too.
> As for RAID 0 - you just doubled the chances of failure of that assembly of two discs. I hope your data is not that important and you have external back-ups.
> 
> I have personal pictures and videos going back 18 years saved on my RAID 5 and another copy on a different drive. I don't risk those.



important stuff are triple backed with RAID 1 and another drive 
that RAID 0 array is just for steam games and nothing else
so if that array is lost, i can always redownload the games and reinstalled it
being it is an enterprise drive, im not really scared of it failing too soon


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 11, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i need more info, check my main post to see the format i want. i also need to know the connector and if its running in PCIe 2.0 etc
> 
> also put the edit in your post and make a new post telling me that you made an edit, people may check your link and it would be proper that all the info is there.



Hi, for some reason I can't edit my post.

The edit would be:

KINGSTON SA1000M8480G / 480 /SSD /Nvme 1.2.0

Thank you


----------



## Komshija (Feb 15, 2019)

Toshiba X300 4 TB HDD 7200 RPM. It was slightly faster some 2,5 years ago when I had under 100 GB data on it, reaching around 195-200 MB/s sequential for both read and write.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 15, 2019)

ADATA SU800, 1TB, on a LSI SAS2 2308 controller (integrated on motherboard of Dell Precision T7610); this is a SATA3 controller.


----------



## kycka (Feb 22, 2019)

HP EX920 512GB NVMe:




Got it for my media PC (Ryzen 5 2400G + ASRock B450 Gaming-ITX/ac). Pretty happy with the performance given its price.


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

Samsung 970 Pro 512GB NVMe


----------



## Vario (Mar 5, 2019)

Inland 120GB Professional 2.5" SATA SSD



80GB Partition with Windows 7 freshly installed.  40GB unformatted.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 7, 2019)

screenshots includes both CDM 6.0.2 + CDI 8.0.0 for 2 of my SSDs: (weeb mode enable)


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Crucial BX500 / 120GB / SSD / SATA III / RAID1


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's my Samsung 860 EVO 500GB


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 9, 2019)

Samsung 950 Pro 256Gb


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 9, 2019)

WD Elements 10tb:


----------



## Mac2580 (Mar 23, 2019)

Optane 32gb paired with 128GB Sata2 SSD


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

240GB Kingston UV400 SATA III SSD




Pretty good for $20.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2019)

All four of my drives. Screenshot plus txt dumps.


----------



## M0rafic (Mar 31, 2019)

Precision T7500, booting off a WD black 250 Gb NVMe SSD (on the left) with 3 (should be 4) 3Tb Hitachi 7.2k SAS2 drives dating from 2012 hooked up to a perc H710 in raid5 which is still initialising  and has another day or so to go (on the right)


Mike


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 31, 2019)

samsung mznty128hdhp-000L1


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Crucial MX500 1TB SATA III




Crucial MX500 500 GB Nvme M.2 SATA III




Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB


----------



## M0rafic (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought it might be interesting to post the results for my 12 year old laptop 





Not too shabby for an old clunker....

Mike

Over the weekend I posted the results for my Precision T7500 taken whilst the raid array was still initialising. Now that it's finally finished I the tests again and its a little bit quicker 





Top right is the WD black ssd, bottom right is the raid 5 array; left and centre are the same drive results as posted earlier 

I do have another trick or two to try with this one


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got this drive for $13 at Best Buy to hold the compressed versions of my Blu-ray rips.

64GB SanDisk Ultra USB 3.0 flash drive


----------



## M0rafic (Apr 14, 2019)

After a little more tweaking and having rebuilt the raid 5 ay to incorporate a replacement disk as well as turning on cachecade with a cheap £17 ssd. Its cachecade v1 so only on reads. The spinning rust is on the left and the nvme is onthe right


----------



## racer243l (Apr 14, 2019)

Gave all my 4 drives a try.
First up a Samsung 970 Evo 1TB




Next up a Samsung 860 Evo 1TB




Then the Crucial MX300 525GB




And a Western Digital 2TB Black HDD


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 30, 2019)

CrystalDiskMark 6.0.1 x64
Win 10.
MoBo: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
Chipset: SB910/950 (Which does NOT work well with Samsung 860 Evo/Pro SSD's)
AM3 +
CPU: FX8350
*Inland Professional 120GB* 2.5" SATA SSD from Microcenter for about $26.

I just wanted to show the Inland Professional SSD Speed. (It is not my favorite name brand SSD)


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Vario (May 2, 2019)

Inland Premium 1TB SSD 3D NAND M.2 2280 PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4. It is a reference Phison E12 with Toshiba TLC and SKHynix DDR4... $120 1TB drive and crazy fast!  For some reason does not show up in CrystalDiskInfo.  https://www.microcenter.com/product...80-pcie-nvme-30-x4-internal-solid-state-drive
My new Steam Library Drive.  20% unformatted to overprovision it.


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Good3alz (May 3, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Crucial BX500 / 120GB / SSD / SATA III / RAID1
> 
> View attachment 118298


I don't know why, I just don't believe this score.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2019)

4x Seagate Exos 8TB drives || RAID0 via QNAP NAS || 10Gb iSCSI





@T4C Fantasy just a correction. Thanks for adding me to the list BTW. But the these are 7200RPM sata drives (non SAS) they just connect via 10gigabit fiber.


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2019)

Samsung M.2   256GB


----------



## infrared (May 23, 2019)

I'll fix the scores table later today, latest forum update has different table bb code.

edit someone beat me to it


----------



## cjcox (May 24, 2019)

SMB (Samba) NAS (10Gbit).  82 x 7200rpm 4TB SAS (RAID 6)


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)

I use Dell Express NVME 1.6tb SM1715 PCI express card. No raid setup done eventually.


----------



## laranje (May 25, 2019)

Plextor M8SeY 1TB working at PCIe2x4


----------



## sam_86314 (May 28, 2019)

Bought this new external drive for $130 to use with my Plex server. Will post more about it once everything is set up.

8TB | WD EasyStore (possibly a WD Red) | SATA III over USB 3.0 | 5400RPM | 256MB Cache


----------



## qu4k3r (May 28, 2019)

SSD: Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB + Silicon Power A55 512GB




HDD: WD Blue 500GB + WD Green 2TB + Seagate Barracuda 4TB


----------



## ahujet (Jun 2, 2019)

SM961 512GB (_MZVKW512HMJP_-_000H1_)


----------



## 1986nath (Jun 2, 2019)

Wd black nvme 256 GB +Kingston Hyperx Savage 240GB+Seagate Barracuda 1TB


----------



## racer243l (Jun 20, 2019)

Just installed Samsung´s NVME driver 3.1 and got a nice bump in all tests on my 970 Evo 1TB


----------



## dennisx333 (Jun 26, 2019)

Don't seem to be any fast results, so thought I would post mine as an fyi. Getting good performance seems to be a challenge as the DMI is a bottleneck, and a lot of configurations do not work. I got two Samsung 970 Pros, but rather than plugging them into the M.2 slots on the motherboard (i7-9800X, Asus X299 Tuf Mark 2), I plugged them into the pci-e slots using riser cards. I tried the VROC, but even with the Standard key, it would not let me create a Raid using the VROC - it seems that you really need Intel drives for this unless you have very specific drives and motherboard. So instead, I setup raid using the Windows Storage Spaces. Interestingly, I tried Raid 0 first, and it only did 3603 MB/s read. Very disappointed as it should have been closer to 7000 MB/s. In fact, it seemed to be practically no faster than a single drive. I then changed it to Raid 1, and got the result below. Write speeds are slightly down with the Raid 1, but I am happy enough overall. Of course, my Intel Optane 905p spanks the Samsung drives in the 4KiB range - but the below drive is for storing GB files only.


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 26, 2019)

PM981 OEM HP samsung


----------



## Hugis (Jun 26, 2019)

850 evo (top) and my new SM961(Bottom-board only works in PCIe @2.0 x 2)


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 26, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy You have some black magic bro since you know the which PCIE it runs on.


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 28, 2019)

Kingston SA400 480GB


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 28, 2019)

OCZ-VERTEX4 256 gb


----------



## shovenose (Jun 28, 2019)

Crucial BX200 480GB SSD, Kingston SSDNow V300 60GB SSD, Seagate ST4000DM000 4TB 5900RPM HDD, WD Blue 250GB SSD, Crucial BX500 120GB SSD, Kingston A400 120GB SSD.

All drives are SATA III.


----------



## hhy2k (Jun 28, 2019)

This is my x58 platform PC (xeon 5670 6/12 core 4.2 MHz OC.) from 2009. It ONLY supports SATA 2 and PCIe 2.0. You must boot EFI from a USB drive to be able to use an NVMe boot drive. The speeds are not too bad for such a PC. The drive is a Toshiba kxg50znv512g NVMe drive (M.2) in a PCIe 2.0 16x slot. The drive can't reach its full potential in sequential read speeds (3000) but the PC works very snappy anyway.





This should be encouragement for all of you who are limited by the SATA 2 interface (or even SATA 3, but with that one a raid 0 array could work as well and probably take less time to configure than the EFI boot NVMe). But yes, nvme is a way to go if you have a free PCIe slot besides your video card.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 29, 2019)

Transcend PCIE 220S 1TB
SM2262EN + 3D Nand TLC (not sure which brand) + 1GB DDR3 cache and SLC cache + 800 TBW for 1TB model.
Got it during flash sale in my country for $128. Now price jump back to $150.
Very impressive 4K QD1 read and write.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kinda loving the Evo plus right now, the write speeds are pretty decent. Got one on sale yesterday to replace my older 950 evo 25

OS disk: WD Black NVME 500GB - SN: WDS500G2X0C-00L350




Games Disk: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB - SN: Not sure...




Backups Drive: Raid 1: WD red 2TB platter drives. SLOW AF!!


----------



## jesdals (Jul 5, 2019)

Wanted to test on my current rig befor new X3800 build with the corsair MP600 1TB

Currently running with 2 Samsung 850 EVO 500GB and a 960 EVO 1TB the later will go in to the new system






These are my U and S disk in windows for gaming, the U disk (850 Evo) runs Asus Ramcache







The C drive uses intel rapid mode

Did som additional testing with Atto



This is my 850 Evo with ramcache



This is my 960 Evo

Looking forward to test on x570 platform, hoping to reuse my memory - that currently are limited by my E6400. But also looking forward to se difference op PCIe 4.0 and Corsair MP600 versus my 960 Evo


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 6, 2019)

ADATA SU8002TB


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 9, 2019)

860EVO 2TB





After applying all of Intel's ucode mitigations for the security problems, 960Pro





Just for fun, WD Black 2TB


----------



## GamingElliot (Jul 9, 2019)

Samsung 960 EVO 250GB (OS)



Adata XPG SX6000 Pro 1TB (Games)



Seagate Video 2TB 5.9K (Data)



Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C (Backup)


----------



## Devil1950 (Jul 13, 2019)

The longest HDD I've had soo far 
Its 10 years younger than me (Im 20).


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 13, 2019)

Just a quick test of the included USB with my new X299 Omega I got.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 13, 2019)

ahh sata II- 300  old lappy drive, seriously slow


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2019)

Decided to try my ne Corsair MP600 in the old rig while waiting for my x570 board and cpu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2019)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 127028
> Decided to try my ne Corsair MP600 in the old rig while waiting for my x570 board and cpu


Holy shit!


----------



## dennisx333 (Jul 17, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Holy shit!



Looks like he is just using a ram disk. Indeed, if he put an old mechanical drive in the system, he would still get the same transfer rates as he is really just testing the speed of his memory.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2019)

Asus ramcache is connected to my sata ssd gaming drive, but yes it seems like Im getting vers Extreme results, my 960 Evo 1tb drive also score High, at the same time my c drive a sata ssd using rapid mode also scores well


----------



## jesdals (Jul 19, 2019)

Well got my new Ryzen 3800x and x570 Gigabyte Master build up and running. The new c: drive is my 1TB Corsair MP600 and the d: drive is my 1 TB Samsung 960 Evo






Have not played with any disk optimazion yet, but it seems that the scores are a bit more reasonable now - though no complaints - nice build but lot to learn

My write score seems much better on the x570 platform on the Corsair disk


----------



## theonek (Jul 22, 2019)

A little test on Samsung 1Tb Evo Plus, they are really fast as for the old gen already.




and same test on 2x WD black SN750 1TB in Raid0




seems pretty nice speed in raid0, but only for sequential of course... no any cache software used.


----------



## Curry629 (Jul 23, 2019)

My corsair MP600 1TB drive result, I'm using Gigabyte X570 pro + AMD 3700, thanks to *jesdals, after update Win10 and BIOS, I got the this.*
This is CDM result of default setting  



This is CDM result using higher QD and Threads setting.  Seems Q16T16 is the best.


----------



## dennisx333 (Jul 23, 2019)

theonek said:


> A little test on Samsung 1Tb Evo Plus, they are really fast as for the old gen already.
> View attachment 127471
> 
> and same test on 2x WD black SN750 1TB in Raid0
> ...



Curious about your raid0 setup. What are the details?


----------



## theonek (Jul 23, 2019)

dennisx333 said:


> Curious about your raid0 setup. What are the details?


 was setup for test purposes with Asrock Quad M2 card, but with only 2 out of 4 possible ssd's because my current platform won't support more than 2 ssd's with direct link to cpu through provided pci-e lanes. Anyway quad m2 raid is possible with this card only on x299/x399 platforms with adequate cpu of course...


----------



## dennisx333 (Jul 24, 2019)

theonek said:


> was setup for test purposes with Asrock Quad M2 card, but with only 2 out of 4 possible ssd's because my current platform won't support more than 2 ssd's with direct link to cpu through provided pci-e lanes. Anyway quad m2 raid is possible with this card only on x299/x399 platforms with adequate cpu of course...


Yes, I've seen others get 12,000 MB/s using the Asus Hyper M.2 card. Only problem is that you not only need x299/x399, but the motherboard also needs to support pcie bifurcation. This feature is only present on the more expensive motherboards.


----------



## theonek (Jul 24, 2019)

dennisx333 said:


> Yes, I've seen others get 12,000 MB/s using the Asus Hyper M.2 card. Only problem is that you not only need x299/x399, but the motherboard also needs to support pcie bifurcation. This feature is only present on the more expensive motherboards.


think mobos with this chipset for higher class cpus are supporting this feature, for example even my x370 mobo supports this function on it's x8 pci-e slot, so that's why I was able to run at least 2 nvme's in a raid card... even better, mobo supports raid with the third nvme installed directly on the mobo m2 slot, so max 3 in raid I can build...


----------



## Chatr (Jul 25, 2019)

Intel 660p 512MB that came with Asus G531GC-AL022T notebook.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 27, 2019)

Got this little package by the mail



It went into my third slot in the x570 Gigabyte Master



And did quite well - below my Corsair MP600 and EVO 960 1TB disk scores







Did a heat test - almost 30c outside today and was wondering if my Radeon Vii would make the dics trottle, it does not look that bad and performance still god after download and game for couple of ours.



temps high but not to high


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 1, 2019)

Got this drive on clearance for $55.

4TB | Seagate Backup Plus | SATA II (over USB 3.0) | 5526 RPM | 128MB cache


----------



## Chatr (Aug 6, 2019)

I upgraded my Asus G531GC-AL022T notebook from Intel 660p 512MB to Trenscend S220 1TB.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi everyone, can someone @T4C Fantasy  please tell me if my CrystalDiskMark score is normal/good for a 2TB Micron 1100? I don't know how to read it, so just let me know if it is good/normal/healthy.  Thanks! I bought the drive new a year ago, just want to make sure I am getting expected speeds. Do you think the Adata 1Tb 8200 Pro  has 3500 read and 3000 writes - would be an upgrade for me (assuming all I do is game would I notice a difference?)


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 9, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Hi everyone, can someone @T4C Fantasy  please tell me if my CrystalDiskMark score is normal/good for a 2TB Micron 1100? I don't know how to read it, so just let me know if it is good/normal/healthy.  Thanks! I bought the drive new a year ago, just want to make sure I am getting expected speeds. Do you think the Adata 1Tb 8200 Pro  has 3500 read and 3000 writes - would be an upgrade for me (assuming all I do is game would I notice a difference?)


Normal for SATA 3 speeds. I recently bought Samsung QVO 1TB ran about the same numbers.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 12, 2019)

Sabrent Rocket NVMe 4.0 1TB M.2 drive on 3900X / X570 Aorus Master


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 12, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> Sabrent Rocket NVMe 4.0 1TB M.2 drive on 3900X / X570 Aorus Master
> 
> 
> View attachment 129060



not bad for a $199 drive.  samsung's might hit like 7800 read, but i bet it will cost almost twice as much.  nice!!! i almost went with an x570 board and a sabrent 1tb myself.  i could prob sell my 2tb SSD for around $160


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 12, 2019)

Chatr said:


> I upgraded my Asus G531GC-AL022T notebook from Intel 660p 512MB to Trenscend S220 1TB.
> 
> View attachment 128656


Were you running Damn Small Linux within that 512MB? Yeah I recognized it as typo. 



			DSL information


----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Transcend 220S 1TB NVME @ 92% capacity.


----------



## dennisx333 (Aug 30, 2019)

dennisx333 said:


> Don't seem to be any fast results, so thought I would post mine as an fyi. Getting good performance seems to be a challenge as the DMI is a bottleneck, and a lot of configurations do not work. I got two Samsung 970 Pros, but rather than plugging them into the M.2 slots on the motherboard (i7-9800X, Asus X299 Tuf Mark 2), I plugged them into the pci-e slots using riser cards. I tried the VROC, but even with the Standard key, it would not let me create a Raid using the VROC - it seems that you really need Intel drives for this unless you have very specific drives and motherboard. So instead, I setup raid using the Windows Storage Spaces. Interestingly, I tried Raid 0 first, and it only did 3603 MB/s read. Very disappointed as it should have been closer to 7000 MB/s. In fact, it seemed to be practically no faster than a single drive. I then changed it to Raid 1, and got the result below. Write speeds are slightly down with the Raid 1, but I am happy enough overall. Of course, my Intel Optane 905p spanks the Samsung drives in the 4KiB range - but the below drive is for storing GB files only.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125710



Just following up on this, I discovered that the poor Raid 0 performance was because Windows Storage Spaces creates a Raid 0 array with column = 0 by default. This means that files are not distributed across the drives in the array. This is poorly documented, and many webpages do not tell you this. To create a proper Raid 0 array, you need to use a command like the following in Powershell:

New-VirtualDisk -FriendlyName SuperSpeedDelight -StoragePoolFriendlyName SSDPool -NumberOfColumns 2 -Resilie ncySettingName simple -UseMaximumSize

Doing this should get the 7000MB+ performance in Raid 0. Having said that, I've gone away from wanting to use Raid 0 due to reports that, while SSDs are more reliable than hard drives in terms of complete failure, they are actually LESS reliable in terms of data corruption - so using Raid 1 is actually more important for SSD than it is for hard drives. This gels with my experience. I have been using SSDs for many years now and, while I've never had one fail, I have definitely had files get corrupted/lost. So while the move to Raid 1 was originally due to Raid 0 not giving the performance I wanted, I'm now happy to stick with the above setup as it gives both good performance and good reliability - at the cost of halving the storage space.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 30, 2019)

Loading games now is smooth & fast with Corsair MP510 - 480GB, approx 376GB data


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 2, 2019)

CrystalDiskMark 7 Beta 1
A new test was added - SEQ8M T1


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 3, 2019)

Seagate Barracuda 4TB (2016)


----------



## Lorec (Sep 3, 2019)

So below are my scores... can someone explain whats wrong? 
Obviously those are misreads as I did correct benchmarks on x470 board.
This came up after switching boards to x570...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2019)

Lorec said:


> So below are my scores... can someone explain whats wrong?
> Obviously those are misreads as I did correct benchmarks on x470 board.
> This came up after switching boards to x570...
> View attachment 130892View attachment 130891View attachment 130893View attachment 130898View attachment 130894View attachment 130895
> View attachment 130897


Are you using some kind of RAM cache software?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Are you using some kind of RAM cache software?



I'm pretty sure they all are now. pretty sure this thread stopped being about HDD speeds around page 3 or 4.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Are you using some kind of RAM cache software?


In fact I still did. 
I switched my games hdd for an ssd last week thats why I was testing.
I left that asus ram cache thing as it was...
anyhow thanks!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 3, 2019)

This is my result with my nVme drive:


----------



## jesdals (Sep 3, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm pretty sure they all are now. pretty sure this thread stopped being about HDD speeds around page 3 or 4.


Im currently not on my Ryzen setup why bother with those speeds


----------



## dennisx333 (Sep 3, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I'm pretty sure they all are now. pretty sure this thread stopped being about HDD speeds around page 3 or 4.



The 7000 MB/s I posted was without ram cache. The bottleneck tends to be the interface with the really fast drives.


----------



## theonek (Sep 4, 2019)

well, you just can't achieve these speeds with old gen nvme drives....


----------



## chrisnel (Sep 9, 2019)

*Name**Drive**Size**Type**RPM**Connector**Seq Q32T1 (R/W)**Raid**@chrisnel*ADATA SX82001TB*NVMe**M.2*3204.4/2753.3







xkm1948 said:


> Here is the Z370 build I did a month ago. 8700K and ADATA SX8200 960GB. Pretty amazing drive.
> 
> View attachment 112307
> 
> ...



The ADATA SX8200PNP NVMe drives are the best value for money. An excellent alternative to the expensive Samsung drives.

Got  3204.4/2753.3 on mine.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 16, 2019)

This should solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart.

This drive is a few years older than I am.

4.2GB IBM Deskstar 5400RPM 96KB cache


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2019)

I could probably do worse with my Quantum Bigfoot 1.2GB 5.25" HDD but I currently do not have anything with a PATA port on it to test it


----------



## Jism (Oct 17, 2019)

For things like DOS it was more then enough.


----------



## theofish (Oct 18, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> This should solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart.
> 
> This drive is a few years older than I am.
> 
> 4.2GB IBM Deskstar 5400RPM 96KB cache





sam_86314 said:


> This should solidify my spot at the bottom of the chart.
> 
> This drive is a few years older than I am.
> 
> 4.2GB IBM Deskstar 5400RPM 96KB cache


I posted almost the exact same numbers with my Atari

My nums:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : https://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  8217.374 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  8287.655 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1106.681 MB/s [ 270185.8 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :   897.293 MB/s [ 219065.7 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   436.735 MB/s [ 106624.8 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   394.877 MB/s [  96405.5 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :    51.339 MB/s [  12533.9 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :   274.812 MB/s [  67092.8 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 28.5% (102.7/360.7 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/10/18 3:39:15
    OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)



S'okay I guess.
Betcha hate that it's text



theofish said:


> I posted almost the exact same numbers with my Atari
> 
> My nums:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
I'm a-gonna stop the hate before it hates






I have no idea what I'm doing in this forum.
APologies if I am making a mess of this thread.


----------



## theonek (Oct 18, 2019)

with this solid caching software or other of similar sort, these results are not counted for...


----------



## m0> (Oct 19, 2019)

2x Sabrent 500 gig Pcie 4/raid0/64K stripe (AMD raid), Strix I x570/3700x @4.2/16 gigs G.Skill NeoZ:


----------



## theofish (Oct 19, 2019)

m0> said:


> 2x Sabrent 500 gig Pcie 4/raid0/64K stripe (AMD raid), Strix I x570/3700x @4.2/16 gigs G.Skill NeoZ:


 
Pretty numbers, kemosabe.
Now for the real test: get Aura to function even minimally for five seconds



m0> said:


> 2x Sabrent 500 gig Pcie 4/raid0/64K stripe (AMD raid), Strix I x570/3700x @4.2/16 gigs G.Skill NeoZ:



The 4th gen nvme makes a pretty massive difference, eh. I'm happy with my numbers when I don't think about how much 5, 1tb 970 Pros cost compared to those Sabrents. Are you rockin' the crazy ZZ Top heatsinks?



theonek said:


> with this solid caching software or other of similar sort, these results are not counted for...


 Not sure what you're trying to say, homie. I think you need to re-write that Unicode patch


----------



## theonek (Oct 19, 2019)

simple as that, you are using some kind of caching software to be able to achieve these numbers with crystal, or you have a numerous ssd's in a raid0 though.. but single ssd with sata is max 550mb/s and nvme gen 3 is up to 3500mb/s....


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

After setting up my raid 5 for my new storage server at home, I managed to get these few results - 





Not bad considering they are 2Tb 7.2k SAS 6 spinner drives   Me thinks the raid card was definitely helping a little there but still, very impressive results I think   Oh and some raid 0 in case anyone was interested


----------



## Wolfman99 (Oct 30, 2019)

*Name**Drive**Size**Type**RPM**Connector**Seq Q32T1 (R/W)**Raid**@Wolfman99 *ADATA SX82001TB*NVMe**M.2*3292.0/3232.9



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (UWP) (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : https://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes


   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :  3292.038 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :  3232.909 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1294.844 MB/s [ 316124.0 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :  1494.590 MB/s [ 364890.1 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   511.160 MB/s [ 124794.9 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :   395.585 MB/s [  96578.4 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :    69.803 MB/s [  17041.7 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :   221.888 MB/s [  54171.9 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 7.0% (66.4/953.2 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/10/29 19:28:03
    OS : Windows 10  [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)


----------



## theonek (Oct 30, 2019)

phill said:


> After setting up my raid 5 for my new storage server at home, I managed to get these few results -
> 
> View attachment 135176
> 
> ...


 very impressive numbers with hdd's though. What raid card did you use and ssd caching?


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

theonek said:


> very impressive numbers with hdd's though. What raid card did you use and ssd caching?



I believe it's a Perc 730 Mini, 2Gb cache   It's in one of my R730 servers at home, I'm rather happy with it


----------



## gtekchpo (Nov 3, 2019)

One of my boxes needs urgently upgrading to SSD, I presume...


----------



## TheFreeman (Nov 11, 2019)

Attached at HP 250 G6 Notebook, 8 GB RAM, Windows 10 Pro Version 1903 Build 18362.449

Samsung 860 EVO M.2 500 GB
Samsung 840 EVO USB 500 GB


----------



## iisokki (Nov 15, 2019)

HP Z440 Workstation.

Ran the tests with 4GiB payload to 512GB HP TurboDrive Gen ?II?

SAMSUNG MZVPV512HDGL-000H1



Then 1024GB HP TurboDrive Gen ?II?

SAMSUNG MZVKW1T0HMLH-000H1


Seems like the PCIe 2.0 x4 is throttling the speed considerably.

2nd 1024GB HP TurboDrive Gen ?II?

SAMSUNG MZVKW1T0HMLH-000H1


OS overhead is on this drive.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 23, 2019)

Samsung 970 Evo:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 26, 2019)

Adata XPG S50 1tb gen4


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 2, 2019)

Got a bunch of retired datacenter drives from my dad's employer, so I replaced the single 8TB drive in my media server with five 3TB ones in RAID 5.






5x 3TB WD Red 5400RPM SATA II 64MB cache in RAID 5.


----------



## Horrifido (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi! I share results of Sabrent Rocket 1tb:







A couple of questions:

- What size of sector do you have in your PC and why: 4K or 512e?

- Although the disk almost reaches the theoretical maximum in SeqQ32T1 (3400 and 3000 MB / s), it lowers a lot of performance in 4KiB. Does it have to do with the first question of the sector size? Another reason?

Thank you very much


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Dec 7, 2019)

Speed for years, just default with some "magic" (cache, over provisioning).


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 8, 2019)

adata S50 1tb gen4 fresh windows


----------



## blkout (Dec 27, 2019)

Thats on one of my main SSHDs. My SSD RAID 0 & NVMe Drives actually scored lower with this config


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jan 4, 2020)

256GB Samsung PM981 (OEM 970) NVME drive, fresh upgrade for my laptop. Great performance for such a low price.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jan 4, 2020)

*Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB*
PCIe Gen.3 x4
Firmware : 2B2QEXE7
Drivers Intel RST : v13.2.8.1002 WHQL


----------



## TxGrin (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Cobalt6700 (Jan 10, 2020)

Innodisk 3TG6-P 2TB


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 17, 2020)

Samsung 970 EVO 1TB fresh install with one game installed.


----------



## freewillie (Jan 25, 2020)

is this score correct for Samsung 97
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 7.0.0 x64 (C) 2007-2019 hiyohiyo
                                  Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1): 12495.913 MB/s [  11917.0 IOPS] <   670.92 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):  8799.341 MB/s [   8391.7 IOPS] <   118.84 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   940.334 MB/s [ 229573.7 IOPS] <  2229.32 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   312.233 MB/s [  76228.8 IOPS] <    13.00 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1): 11574.409 MB/s [  11038.2 IOPS] <   723.55 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1): 10142.554 MB/s [   9672.7 IOPS] <   103.13 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   894.819 MB/s [ 218461.7 IOPS] <  2342.60 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   295.112 MB/s [  72048.8 IOPS] <    13.76 us>

Profile: Default
   Test: 1 GiB (x5) [Interval: 5 sec] <DefaultAffinity=DISABLED>
   Date: 2020/01/25 11:44:12
     OS: Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 18363] (x64)

0 pro in asus x570 crosshair VIII formula


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 25, 2020)

freewillie said:


> is this score correct for Samsung 97
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 7.0.0 x64 (C) 2007-2019 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
> ...


Looks about right with Ramcash turned on.


----------



## 4orm (Jan 25, 2020)

samsung 850 pro ssd --- with ram cache
and 970 evo nvme m.2


----------



## freewillie (Jan 26, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Looks about right with Ramcash turned on.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## manquillo (Jan 26, 2020)

*Gigabyte AORUS:*


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jan 27, 2020)

manquillo said:


> *Gigabyte AORUS:*


why writes all 500mb?


----------



## manquillo (Jan 27, 2020)

no lo se


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jan 27, 2020)

manquillo said:


> no lo se


reinstalar windows.pcie4 ssd's debería ser esto: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/s50-jpg.138815/


----------



## manquillo (Jan 27, 2020)

Instalación limpia:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jan 28, 2020)

manquillo said:


> Instalación limpia:
> View attachment 143392


good.try this



			https://osdn.net/frs/redir.php?m=dotsrc&f=crystaldiskmark%2F71859%2FCrystalDiskMark7_0_0g.exe


----------



## manquillo (Jan 28, 2020)

asi mejor:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jan 28, 2020)

manquillo said:


> asi mejor:


No hay problema

write 2500 no 4000 because 500gb no 1tb.1tb models es mas rapida.


----------



## manquillo (Jan 28, 2020)

Así es como se queda buena puntuación:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Jan 28, 2020)

manquillo said:


> Así es como se queda buena puntuación:


bueno


----------



## Karzar (Feb 3, 2020)

3ware 9650SE-8LPML RAID 5, stripe size 256kB on 6 HDD Hitachi HDS723020BLA642







SSD Plextor PX-256M3


----------



## theonek (Feb 3, 2020)

Karzar said:


> 3ware 9650SE-8LPML RAID 5, stripe size 256kB on 6 HDD Hitachi HDS723020BLA642
> 
> View attachment 143920View attachment 143919
> 
> ...


this raid seems to me a little slow, even it is released with a hardware add-on card... with 5 hdd's on raid0 on amd mobo seq transfer was around 800 and with 8 hdds again raid0 on same mobo I have reached the chipset sata limit 1500MB/s...


----------



## snertos999 (Feb 5, 2020)

Cruicial P1 500GB
Went through all the Crucial disk tools, updated the firmware, set up over provisioning etc and the speeds have gone insane.
Is this normal?


----------



## T3Kgamer (Mar 10, 2020)

My gaming PC with 2 different SSDs in raid 0
The kingston one is a HyperX Fury 120G the PNY i forgot
The 3000GiB is an error on the UWP due to my UWP app install drive being 3TB

Kingston SHFS37A120G and PNY CS1311 in Raid 0


----------



## plexoh (Mar 10, 2020)

Samung SSD 860 EVO 1TB


----------



## TxGrin (Mar 10, 2020)

*Several 2TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 2280 
Internal SSD Maximum Performance Solid State Drive With Heatsink RAID Configuration 


*


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 11, 2020)

TxGrin said:


> *Several 2TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 2280
> Internal SSD Maximum Performance Solid State Drive With Heatsink RAID Configuration
> View attachment 147773*


try with cdm7.0









						CrystalDiskMark
					

About CrystalDiskMark CrystalDiskMark is a simple disk benchmark software. Download Standard Edition Shizuku Edition System Requirements OS Windows XP/Vista/7/8/8.1/10/11Windows Server 2003/2008/2012/2016/2019/2022 Architecture x86/x64/ARM64 Installer does not support Windows XP/2003 (NT5.x)...



					crystalmark.info


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2020)

Samsung 970 Pro 512GB (no raid, m.2 nvme)
MSI MEG Z390 ACE
Intel Hexacore 9600KF @ 5.0GHz


----------



## TxGrin (Mar 11, 2020)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> try with cdm7.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what i get with cdm 7.0


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 12, 2020)

TxGrin said:


> This is what i get with cdm 7.0
> 
> View attachment 147825


very good..

1tb adata S50 gen4 single:


----------



## mgarrity02 (Mar 12, 2020)

Little confused at the results I am getting....
This is an 860 EVO SATA III


----------



## KainXS (Mar 13, 2020)

Adata XPG SX8200 Pro





Not the fastest(in the slightest) but gets the job done for me.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 13, 2020)

mgarrity02 said:


> Little confused at the results I am getting....
> This is an 860 EVO SATA III
> 
> View attachment 147981


disable RAPID! genius..


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 14, 2020)

960EVO m.2 nvme


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 14, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 148087
> 
> 960EVO m.2 nvme


it's not slow it's because 256gb.same stick's 512 1tb's are faster.good enough but if you consider new m2 i've recommended 970 evo 512gb.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 14, 2020)

Rocket PRO 
External USB3.1


----------



## FanDeChichoune (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello,
I made some tests with 2 NVMe Corsair Force MP600 1TB PCIE 4.0, mounted on a X570 chipset motherboard (Asus Crossair VIII Hero Wifi).

The thing of the X570 chipset and Zen2 architecture is that one NVme is connected to the CPU and one is connected to the chipset.

I didn't know that before setting up my configuration, so I installed windows on these two NVMe in Raid 0.
I'm sorry that I don't have a Cristaldiskmark result for the Raid 0 mode, but I have an AS SSD Benchmark result.




These NVMe disks are given for 4950 / 4250 Mb/s (Read / Write).
So my Raid 0 was giving worse performances than a single disk is supposed to provide.

I broke my Raid and installed windows on the NVMe connected to the CPU.

Results are with / without rapid mode (Asus software is called RAMCACHE III)
This benchmark has been run on the NVMe connected to the chipset, where windows is not installed.













So I get exactly the speed the vendor is announcing, and still better performance overall than with my Raid 0.

Also, as a real test, I have made a transfer of a 418 Go WindowsRestore image  between my two NVMe, it took around 4 minutes to transfer. The average speed was around 1.72Go/s
At the end of the transfer, around 65Go left to transfer, the speed has fallen to approx 550 Mo/s, until the end of the operation. I guess the disks were too hot.
As a comparison the same transfer from SATA disks to the NVMe took around 47 minutes instead of 4 minutes between the two NVMe


Hope these informations will be helpful for anyone willing to make a Raid 0 on a X570 chipset

Edit: I add also the Cristaldiskmark result of the NVMe connected to the CPU. There is no gain from it being directly  connected to the CPU instead of the chipset


----------



## freeagent (Mar 15, 2020)

My cheap Intel 256gb in R0:


----------



## xt3ch (Mar 15, 2020)

just joined
I used CDM ver7 to run the benchmark on 970evo, the benchmark used about 90GB host writes for default 1GiB test.  really what a waste. Also host read is about 60GB


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 17, 2020)

xt3ch said:


> just joined
> I used CDM ver7 to run the benchmark on 970evo, the benchmark used about 90GB host writes for default 1GiB test.  really what a waste. Also host read is about 60GB


you can't wear off evo 970. 860 pro 512gb reach 1 petabyte









						Ne Kadar Dayanacak? #5: Samsung 860 PRO Son Durumu - Technopat
					

Samsung 860 PRO'nun son durum ne? Son zamanlarda en çok aldığımız yorum bu. O test devam ediyor sevgili Technopat'lar. Bakalım nerede, nasıl gidiyor?




					www.technopat.net


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 21, 2020)

Rocket PRO
External USB3.1 with write caching enabled.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 148806
> 
> Rocket PRO
> External USB3.1 with write caching enabled.



write caching on usb disk like samsung rapid?how?


----------



## Nero1024 (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems fine)))


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 22, 2020)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> write caching on usb disk like samsung rapid?how?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> View attachment 148883


nope.













						SAMSUNG 256GB BAR Plus (Metal) USB 3.1 Flash Drive - Newegg.com
					

Buy SAMSUNG 256GB BAR Plus (Metal) USB 3.1 Flash Drive, Speed Up to 400MB/s (MUF-256BE4/AM) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




usb-c port on mb with ugreen cable usb 3.1 i think.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 22, 2020)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> nope.
> 
> View attachment 148890
> 
> ...



Not sure what it is you are saying?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 23, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Not sure what it is you are saying?


 write cache on usb disc is makes no sense. i'm trying to understand what the difference yours?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 23, 2020)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> write cache on usb disc is makes no sense. i'm trying to understand what the difference yours?



Are you saying you cannot enable write caching on an external USB drive on your PC?

I checked this drive on two different PCs, eVGA Z390 and AsRock Z77. Both have write caching available for the drive.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Are you saying you cannot enable write caching on an external USB drive on your PC?
> 
> I checked this drive on two different PCs, eVGA Z390 and AsRock Z77. Both have write caching available for the drive.


yes i can't and it says your device could not support it. now i've tried with 4tb external hdd and i can select write cache. not because of amd intel difference and external hdd is a hdd. my problem is flash disc or expanding cable on type c.now i've tried usb 3.0 flash disc and no write cache only fast and performance select. meh nvr it's 6 am in here and i'm up about a hour.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)

Main OS SSD with a few things running in the background 

Samsung EVO 860 EVO 1TB | SATAIII


----------



## jorj02 (Mar 29, 2020)

970 evo plus 1tb


----------



## Miladazizi (Apr 18, 2020)

2* Adata SU800 256gig m.2 Raid0


----------



## Nax (May 1, 2020)

SANDISK X600 SED, 2.0TB


----------



## Kikkiu (May 21, 2020)

Sabrent SSD, 256 GB


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 21, 2020)

PNY CS 900 120GB





Western Digital Blue SATA M.2 1TB


----------



## sam_86314 (May 29, 2020)

Two WD Reds in RAID-0...

Starting fresh on my main system, so I figured I'd give RAID a try. We'll see how it goes.

2x 3TB | WD Red | SATA 3 | 5400RPM | 64MB cache | RAID-0


----------



## AliSaeedi (Jun 1, 2020)

TeamGroup VULCAN 500GB


----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 1, 2020)

I have four SSDs in my desktop... 

Samsung 840 Pro 256GB






Samsung 860 EVO 2TB






Crucial MX100 512GB






Kingston A400 240GB


----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 2, 2020)

Also the M2 SATA SSD my HP laptop came with, a Samsung MZNLN128HAHQ


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 4, 2020)

Corsair Force MP510 480GB with a fresh OS install of the latest W10 build (may 2020) and the appropriate drivers.


----------



## garysargent (Jun 15, 2020)

Seagate Firecuda 520 2TB on PCIe Gen4 motherboard. Windows 10.


----------



## ereko (Jun 16, 2020)

Samsung MZVLB1T0HBLR


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Kingston A2000 512GB


----------



## sock66 (Jun 16, 2020)

Just got this Seagate Firecuda 520 ssd. Was so impressed over my last score I thought I'd post it..not too shabby....


----------



## Lubna (Jul 11, 2020)

WD Gold WD141KRYZ-01C66B0 / 14 Tb / HDD / 7200 RPM / SATA III


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

8200 Pro 1TB
dam


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 12, 2020)

Three SATA 6Gb SSDs, two are 500GB, and one is 480 GB all in RAID 0 array.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2020)

6 channel memory is kinda fun to play with.


----------



## ereko (Jul 12, 2020)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 161945
> 
> 6 channel memory is kinda fun to play with.


Windows 8 ?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2020)

ereko said:


> Windows 8 ?


Yes


----------



## ereko (Jul 12, 2020)

natr0n said:


> Yes


Tell me one reason why? It doesnt have to be even good.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2020)

ereko said:


> Tell me one reason why? It doesnt have to be even good.



It's actually Windows Embedded 8.1, been using it for years.
bloat free basically


----------



## ereko (Jul 12, 2020)

natr0n said:


> It's actually Windows Embedded 8.1, been using it for years.
> bloat free basically


You want to try win10 ltsc someday.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2020)

ereko said:


> You want to try win10 ltsc someday.



I have that too on another drive to play around with here and there.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 12, 2020)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 161945
> 
> 6 channel memory is kinda fun to play with.


Dual Channel DDR4-3333 MHz FAT32


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Dual Channel DDR4-3333 MHz FAT32
> View attachment 161947


very nice.

"ddr3 1333 leaves the stage in defeat"


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

here's mine,DC 4133 C16





I don't even wanna know what QC looks like


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 12, 2020)

RAMDisks? I want to play.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 12, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> RAMDisks? I want to play.
> 
> View attachment 162006


What's the hold up on Random 4K Quence 32 Thread 16?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 13, 2020)

Prepare to be blown away.





I'm using a 16kb stripe, I'm wondering if that might be too small?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 13, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Prepare to be blown away.
> 
> View attachment 162061
> 
> I'm using a 16kb stripe, I'm wondering if that might be too small?


If the drives are SSD it might be to small of a chuck size. The only options are 64KB, 128KB, and 256KB for a RAID in the BIOS for my B450 board.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 13, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Prepare to be blown away.
> 
> View attachment 162061
> 
> I'm using a 16kb stripe, I'm wondering if that might be too small?


32 is better


----------



## freeagent (Jul 13, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> 32 is better




Thanks. The board auto set to 16kb, Im new to this board, but I haven't run a stripe that small before. IIRC I ran 32 the last time I rolled with raid on my old P8Z77-V.


----------



## aka (Jul 20, 2020)

GigaByte AORUS M.2 1TB (on Ryzen 3700X / X570 board)


----------



## Yomama769 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe (SB-ROCKET-NVMe4-HTSK-1TB)
RAID 0 on ASUS AM4 TUF Gaming X570-Plus (WiFi) with AMD Ryzen 9 3900X


----------



## mcraygsx (Aug 18, 2020)

Still on INTEL 600p 512GB




Crucial MX500 256GB




Corsair FORCEGT 128GB


----------



## amit_talkin (Aug 31, 2020)

2X 970 evo plus 1tb in raid 0. Any suggestions for improvements in RND4k?




Also, there is massive loss of IOPS in RAID mode. Not much info available on internet to fix this yet. I guess bad AMD Raid drivers.


----------



## jorj02 (Sep 5, 2020)

970 evo plus 1 tb after 6 months lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 13, 2020)

i will be accepting 6.0.2 version submissions for 980 PRO and sabrant rocket, you can put 7.0.0 benchmarks in there so when people click on the link they see the new version too.

too much work to make a v7 thread or section and also not enough time to add all v6 submissions

you can also put multiple entries in the submission so people can compare it to your other drives


----------



## mama (Nov 15, 2020)

Corsair MP600 M2.  Ryzen 3900X and X570 MBO.


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## steevebacon (Nov 15, 2020)

ADATA SX8200  and Gammix S11 Pro, Raid 0


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2020)

steevebacon said:


> ADATA SX8200  and Gammix S11 Pro, Raid 0



Never a good idea to run two different drive models in raid especially in Raid0 where data is striped across both drives, yeah the speed is great an all but those SSD's will have differing read/write characteristics which could lead to data integrity problems down the line



amit_talkin said:


> Also, there is massive loss of IOPS in RAID mode. Not much info available on internet to fix this yet. I guess bad AMD Raid drivers.



it's a consequence of raid overhead I'd guess raid0 is great for maximising sequential read/write speeds but lousy for small file read/write you're probably better off getting a larger SSD and running it on it's own


----------



## ohad (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks like CrystalDiskMark 8.0 was just released!
Below are the results for my newly installed *WD Black SN750 NVME SSD (500GB) *- NVME settings, default profile*.*

I know little about SSD performance - do the results I got look OK?
My motherboard is _ASUS H170 PRO GAMING_ in case it matters 





------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 8.0.0 x64 (C) 2007-2020 hiyohiyo
                                  Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

[Read]
  SEQ    1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):  3353.866 MB/s [   3198.5 IOPS] <  2499.60 us>
  SEQ  128KiB (Q= 32, T= 1):  3420.096 MB/s [  26093.3 IOPS] <  1224.80 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   529.925 MB/s [ 129376.2 IOPS] <  3762.81 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    42.635 MB/s [  10408.9 IOPS] <    95.80 us>

[Write]
  SEQ    1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):  2717.684 MB/s [   2591.8 IOPS] <  3079.57 us>
  SEQ  128KiB (Q= 32, T= 1):  2716.600 MB/s [  20726.0 IOPS] <  1541.84 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   467.762 MB/s [ 114199.7 IOPS] <  4263.42 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    95.453 MB/s [  23304.0 IOPS] <    42.69 us>

Profile: Default
   Test: 1 GiB (x3) [S: 0% (0/466GiB)]
   Mode: [Admin]
   Time: Measure 5 sec / Interval 5 sec
   Date: 2020/11/21 3:35:36
     OS: Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 18363] (x64)


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 21, 2020)

Hmmm something funny 6.02 vs 7.0.0 sequential 1M read/write Q16 T 1 both have differing speeds an the same Adata SX8200PRO 1TB NVMe ssd on the same system


----------



## Nero1024 (Nov 22, 2020)

Still badaSSD


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 26, 2020)

not even raid


----------



## mama (Nov 29, 2020)

steevebacon said:


> View attachment 177040
> 
> not even raid
> View attachment 177040


Gen 3?? Is this right?


----------



## jesdals (Dec 2, 2020)

Doing some testing with my new setup and fresh win 10 install on the WD SN850 2TB disk




compared with my Gigabyte Aorus 2Tb



The result are pretty decent



And my Corsair MP600 1 Tb


----------



## racer243l (Dec 4, 2020)

Samsung 980 Pro 1TB on a X570 Aorus Master with a 5950x


----------



## lunar (Dec 20, 2020)

*Gigabyte M.2 Aorus PCIe 4.0 Series NVMe PCIe, on a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Master with AMD 5800x

Not sure why my random 4kb 32 queues is low*


----------



## steevebacon (Dec 20, 2020)

mama said:


> Gen 3?? Is this right?


yup, my board actually support gen 4 (crosshair vii hero x570) but it seems like even with no activw array but on windows installed with the raid drivers installed during installation process... I get those speed. the why still eludes me tho lol
at this very moment I actually get 15000 as I added more drives. 
raid speed with no raid array, fun times!


----------



## TxGrin (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## TimHuey (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry, I used 8.0.0 but here are the numbers anyway.
3x 1TB WD SN850 NVMe 4.0 RAID 0


----------



## GamingElliot (Dec 31, 2020)

OS



Games/Data


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 31, 2020)

Samsung 970 500Gb.


----------



## Bobmitmen (Jan 9, 2021)

Samsung 980 Pro in MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk Motherboard.  Ryzen 9 5950X


----------



## M croberts (Jan 10, 2021)

these are stock 256 x 2 ran in raid 0. I have ran this a few times and its the same every time. i think there has to be a problem.  If anyone has any advice it would be welcome.

sorry the picture dident post last time


----------



## freeagent (Jan 11, 2021)

My SN 750's..

500GB is on the CPU, 1TB is on the chipset.


----------



## valerie.tux (Jan 24, 2021)

Crucial 1TB P2 NVMe PCIe M.2 SSD (CT1000P2SSD8)


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 31, 2021)

nothing much to get excited about


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 31, 2021)

960EVO.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2021)

HP EX920 1TB NVME, 2018:




Micron 1100 2TB SATA, 2018:




Crucial M550 1TB SATA, 2014:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 5, 2021)

Not sure why, but my "old" WD Black did a lot better my most recent run.


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

*  ^^^^^^^^^^^^1000GB NVMe M.2 Crucial. Ryzen 7 3700X Stock. ^^^^^^^^^^^*





* ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Ryzen 7 1700X  860 EVO Samsung 500G^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## chodaboy19 (Feb 21, 2021)

256GB Samsung 840 Pro SATA (2012)

The random 4K Q1T1 still seems very strong 10 years later


----------



## trickson (Feb 21, 2021)

chodaboy19 said:


> 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SATA (2012)
> 
> The random 4K Q1T1 still seems very strong 10 years later


Wow this means that they last longer than people have been saying?
One of the reasons that I have been on HDD's for 25 years and just NOW scraped all HDD's for SSD's !
Not looking back at all. HDD's are for files. SSD's are for everything else!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi,
Think the 840 and 850 pro's had 10 year warranties 
I like 2.5" ssd here's my 850 pro that 840 has better read


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 21, 2021)

Corsair MP600 1TB E16 Controller.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 21, 2021)

I will post mine when Samsung decides to fix the very slow write speed bug on the 980 Pro. Firmware update and still not fixed...


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I will post mine when Samsung decides to fix the very slow write speed bug on the 980 Pro. Firmware update and still not fixed...


Hi,
Just uncheck the option to have samsung magician run at startup and restart.
See if that makes a difference.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 21, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Just uncheck the option to have samsung magician run at startup and restart.
> See if that makes a difference.


It doesn't run at startup. It's a widespread problem with this specific NVMe. Nothing I can do except get another NVMe or wait until it's eventually fixed, if it will ever be. The "slow" write speeds don't bother me though - 6800 mb/s read and 1500 mb/s write is good enough for what I do.

I guess that's why I shouldn't have bought the fastest, workstation nvme as my first nvme. Didn't even know it was the fastest lol, just wanted one.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 26, 2021)

Two identical drives, same controller revision. The difference is quite substantial, wondering what's holding the other one up? 
Ryzen 3 3300X on MSI B550 Tomahawk. No PCIe expansion cards other than the video, only keyboard and mouse on USB.


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 26, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Two identical drives, same controller revision. The difference is quite substantial, wondering what's holding the other one up?
> Ryzen 3 3300X on MSI B550 Tomahawk. No PCIe expansion cards other than the video, only keyboard and mouse on USB.
> 
> View attachment 190033View attachment 190034



Adata and their shenanigans I would avoid buying their drives until they stop doing this.


----------



## Vendor (Feb 26, 2021)

read is fine on my bx500 is fine but write speed seems significanly lower, idk why, maybe 'cos i have windows on it




SoNic67 said:


> This is my OS SSD with the system RAM cache *deactivated*. ADATA SU800, 1TB, on a Intel ICH10R @ 3GB/s.
> 
> View attachment 112070


oh.. the good old sata II, i had it for like almost a decade with my i7 3770 system and ever since getting ssd, felt bad about the half raw speed


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 26, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Two identical drives, same controller revision. The difference is quite substantial, wondering what's holding the other one up?
> Ryzen 3 3300X on MSI B550 Tomahawk. No PCIe expansion cards other than the video, only keyboard and mouse on USB.
> 
> View attachment 190033View attachment 190034


According to your data you are running one from the PCH and one from the CPU.


----------



## arabus (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## QuietBob (Feb 28, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> According to your data you are running one from the PCH and one from the CPU.


That is correct, but would it make such a big difference to sequential speeds? Both drives are running in PCIe 3.0 x4 mode.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 1, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> That is correct, but would it make such a big difference to sequential speeds? Both drives are running in PCIe 3.0 x4 mode.


Even thought they are running at the same BUS speed one is directly connected to the CPU and one to the chipset. Simply put one is 1 step to complete a task and one is 2 steps to complete the same task. Even with that the 3300x naturally supports PCIe 4.0 and that first M2 slot on your MB is wired as such. The other M2 slot on your board and indeed everything on your PCH is PCI 3.0. That is what separates B550 from X570.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 3, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Two identical drives, same controller revision. The difference is quite substantial


Forgive me for quoting myself, but it seems the mystery has been solved. The two drives do use the same controller revision, but different NAND. The faster one uses Intel 96L, and the other one Micron 96L.
According to this thread there are at least *nine* different controller/NAND combinations on the ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro


----------



## racer243l (Mar 4, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Forgive me for quoting myself, but it seems the mystery has been solved. The two drives do use the same controller revision, but different NAND. The faster one uses Intel 96L, and the other one Micron 96L.
> According to this thread there are at least *nine* different controller/NAND combinations on the ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro


Welcome to the wonderful world of ADATA drives. Shenanigans like that is exactly why I and many others don't toch their products even with a 10 feet pole


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 8, 2021)

Here are some of my disks:


----------



## arabus (Mar 21, 2021)

10400F with 256gb Samsung 970 Evo Raid0,Toshiba 1Tb Hdd,Toshiba 3Tb Hdd


----------



## GzarJH (Jun 6, 2021)

Samsung 870 EVO 1TB 2.5" SATA -  Benchmarking way wayy above its theoretical limits??

How is this possible? it is throwing off my benchmark scores, such as in PassMark, as my disk posts in the 98th percentile of the world scores.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 6, 2021)

GzarJH said:


> Samsung 870 EVO 1TB 2.5" SATA -  Benchmarking way wayy above its theoretical limits??
> 
> How is this possible? it is throwing off my benchmark scores, such as in PassMark, as my disk posts in the 98th percentile of the world scores.


You have properly Samsung rapid mode enabled. That uses system memory as cashe for the SSD. But it also means you are not reading SSD speed but system memory speed. Try go in to Samsung magician and see if rapid mode is enabled and if it is. Disable it and then run benchmark again. Then you shut see your SSD real speed.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You have properly Samsung rapid mode enabled. That uses system memory as cashe for the SSD. But it also means you are not reading SSD speed but system memory speed. Try go in to Samsung magician and see if rapid mode is enabled and if it is. Disable it and then run benchmark again. Then you shut see your SSD real speed.


lol yup not fooling anyone with those numbers.


----------



## GzarJH (Jun 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You have properly Samsung rapid mode enabled. That uses system memory as cashe for the SSD. But it also means you are not reading SSD speed but system memory speed. Try go in to Samsung magician and see if rapid mode is enabled and if it is. Disable it and then run benchmark again. Then you shut see your SSD real speed.


Thank you for this, that makes sense!



Makaveli said:


> lol yup not fooling anyone with those numbers.


I wasn't trying to fool anyone, im just trying to get to the bottom of why/how they were reading so fast.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 6, 2021)

GzarJH said:


> Thank you for this, that makes sense!
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to fool anyone, im just trying to get to the bottom of why/how they were reading so fast.


So you didn't enable rapid mode in the samsung software?

or it was on by default and you just didn't catch it?


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 6, 2021)

GzarJH said:


> Thank you for this, that makes sense!
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to fool anyone, im just trying to get to the bottom of why/how they were reading so fast.


You are welcome


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 9, 2021)

WD 128GB nvme came with the laptop
TeamGroup AX2 512GB ssd recently bougth.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 9, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> lol yup not fooling anyone with those numbers.


I was like wtf, those numbers and another poster's are faster than bifurcated 4x setups. And then ya remember that stupid samsung software.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 20, 2021)

So finally after vacation is over and my new build is up and running. It´s time to mess around with it. I can see different versions of crystal disk mark is used, so comparison is a bit difficult. I have used the latest version as of right now.

Here it is the mini-ITX system with AMD B550 chipset with an 5600X

First drive is SAMSUNG 980 PRO 1 TB
Second drive is an older Crucial MX300 2 TB sata SSD
Third drive is a WD RED 4 TB 5400 RPM HDD from 2018 borrow tempoary from my old X58 system



Main system Asus Dark HERO X570 chipset ATX system with 5950X

First drive is a Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB NVMe SSD running directly to CPU
second drive is Samsung 980 PRO 2 TB running throw chipset, hence why i think the max read speed is a bit lower.
third drive is a WD GOLD Enterprice class 14 TB 7200 RPM HDD 45 % filled up (i have seen it peak at 260 MB/s totally empty)


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Awesome performance there @Tomgang    How are you finding the performance compared the X58?  I bet it's like night and day??


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Awesome performance there @Tomgang    How are you finding the performance compared the X58?  I bet it's like night and day??


Meh X58 was way faster... Just kidding. It's like comparing a Kia Picanto to a Lamborghini.

Everything loads faster, just browse the internet loads much faster. We'll I do have a 600 Mbit fiber line. So I guess X58 dit not take full advantage of it.

Gaming is off cause more smooth as well. But the current gpu's i have is not giving the full picture for gaming.

Take a look in my project build log. I have just uploaded a video of the RGB. A low quality video throw. As my phone sucks. It looks much better in real life.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Meh X58 was way faster... Just kidding. It's like comparing a Kia Picanto to a Lamborghini.
> 
> Everything loads faster, just browse the internet loads much faster. We'll I do have a 600 Mbit fiber line. So I guess X58 dit not take full advantage of it.
> 
> ...


I'm there!!    I need to go take a look in that section, been a little longer than I'd like to be honest...

Ah, Kia Picanto.......  Something I'd love to run over in a tank...  What a waste of petrol...  Anyways, personal tastes aside, I'm real glad your happy with it @Tomgang !!   As you mention about the GPUs, what are you planning to get when you can?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm there!!    I need to go take a look in that section, been a little longer than I'd like to be honest...
> 
> Ah, Kia Picanto.......  Something I'd love to run over in a tank...  What a waste of petrol...  Anyways, personal tastes aside, I'm real glad your happy with it @Tomgang !!   As you mention about the GPUs, what are you planning to get when you can?


I'm planning to get Asus RTX 3080 TI TUF or if I can afford it. The strix version.

Alternatively evga rtx 3080 ti FTW 3.

For the little system. Maybe rtx 3050/3050ti, if that comes for a desktop version with a low profile cooler. Else I will stick to. My current gtx 1650.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

I'll take this over to your project thread sir, I won't clog up the Crystal thread   But thank you


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> third drive is a WD GOLD Enterprice class 14 TB 7200 RPM HDD


Amazing performance from that spinner! Could it be the fastest HDD right now?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Amazing performance from that spinner! Could it be the fastest HDD right now?


I Will say one of the fastest hdd out there. If i remember correctly. Seagate has a hdd with two read heads in one hdd. It's Calle Mach.2. That shut be the world's fastest hdd out there.

There is a downside to the gold hdd. As it is intended for server marked. It is not a silent hdd by any means. It's meant for performance and not silence. So if you are after a silent hdd. WD Gold is not recommended.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 22, 2021)

Did some speed tests with my server. This is over a dedicated 10GbE link using two Mellanox ConnectX-3 NICs and a copper SFP+ cable, and the server has eight 5400RPM WD Reds in RAID Z1.







It's interesting how larger files affect performance. The 1GB transfer was hitting the speed limit of 10GbE, while the 4GB test is more indicative of what my array is capable of.

I know that ZFS likes to use memory as a cache, so maybe this is the first sign that 8GB isn't enough memory for my server. Maybe the 1GB transfer is able to fit entirely in my server's memory, while the 4GB file isn't and is coming directly off the HDD array. That would explain the worse random R/W performance.



Tomgang said:


> I Will say one of the fastest hdd out there. If i remember correctly. Seagate has a hdd with two read heads in one hdd. It's Calle Mach.2. That shut be the world's fastest hdd out there.
> 
> There is a downside to the gold hdd. As it is intended for server marked. It is not a silent hdd by any means. It's meant for performance and not silence. So if you are after a silent hdd. WD Gold is not recommended.



My 8TB WD White was capable of close to 200MB/s when it was empty. Also, definitely not a silent or cool-running drive, and I think WD falsely marks it as a 5400RPM drive, when it's actually 7200RPM.

Here's a screenshot I took when I first got the drive back in May 2019. This was in my old X470 system.






This drive is currently sitting on a shelf patiently waiting for me to use it again.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Did some speed tests with my server. This is over a dedicated 10GbE link using two Mellanox ConnectX-3 NICs and a copper SFP+ cable, and the server has eight 5400RPM WD Reds in RAID Z1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been cases where wd advatized 5400 RPM and the drive was actually 7200 RPM.

200 MB/s is fine for a HDD. 

Look in my post. I have a WD Red 4 TB from 2018. It can do nearly 190 MB/s when empty. but HDD will never be a match for an SSD,

If SSD prices came down to same level as HDD pr. gigabyte. I would drop HDD instantly and only run with SSD.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 22, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> If SSD prices came down to same level as HDD pr. gigabyte. I would drop HDD instantly and only run with SSD.


Oh, absolutely. Until that happens though, my current plan is to move my main system's HDD into my server so I can have exclusively solid-state storage in it.

I also want to grab another two 1TB Crucial MX500s and upgrade my SSD array in my main system.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh, absolutely. Until that happens though, my current plan is to move my main system's HDD into my server so I can have exclusively solid-state storage in it.
> 
> I also want to grab another two 1TB Crucial MX500s and upgrade my SSD array in my main system.


Crucial SSD gets my reccomendation. I have since 2011 only used Crucial and Samsung SSD. Never had a SSD failed on me. I´m around to have had 15 SSD since 2011. Yes i was an early adapter.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 24, 2021)

My results with the Goldenfir 240GB SSD.
@QuietBob Thanks for the suggestion.
*I mention right away that the interface used was SATA II, unfortunately my PC's motherboard doesn't have SATAIII on board.*


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 24, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> My results with the Goldenfir 240GB SSD.
> @QuietBob Thanks for the suggestion.
> *I mention right away that the interface used was SATA II, unfortunately my PC's motherboard doesn't have SATAIII on board.*
> 
> View attachment 209722


Yeah its clearly limited by sata 2.

But have you seen the warning crystal Disk info? 

You might have a failing/dying HDD/SSD.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 24, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah its clearly limited by sata 2.
> 
> But have you seen the warning crystal Disk info?
> 
> You might have a failing/dying HDD/SSD.


I will study in the future to exchange all HDs for SSDs.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 25, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> My results with the Goldenfir 240GB SSD.


Random read at 4K QD1 looks good. It should do well as a boot drive. And yeah, keep an eye on that hard drive which says "caution". Definitely do a full backup.


----------



## Guelo81 (Aug 18, 2021)

Team Group MP33 M.2 2280 1TB PCIe 3.0 x4 with NVMe 1.3 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) TM8FP6001T0C101



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 8.0.4 x64 (C) 2007-2021 hiyohiyo
                                  Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

[Read]
  SEQ    1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1): 14474.185 MB/s [  13803.7 IOPS] <   578.23 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):  1176.927 MB/s [ 287335.7 IOPS] <  1775.65 us>

[Write]
  SEQ    1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1): 13004.806 MB/s [  12402.3 IOPS] <   643.60 us>
  RND    4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):  1077.892 MB/s [ 263157.2 IOPS] <  1942.21 us>

Profile: Peak
   Test: 1 GiB (x5) [C: 9% (82/954GiB)]
   Mode: [Admin]
   Time: Measure 5 sec / Interval 5 sec 
   Date: 2021/08/17 20:21:24
     OS: Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 19043] (x64)


----------



## Grawpy (Sep 7, 2021)

I registered in this forum just for asking why is my Crucial MX500 showing very high score? It should be some 550 MB/s but it is showing 6400 MB/s, even the task manager showed 6 gbps when this benchmark was running...









> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 8.0.4 x64 (C) 2007-2021 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World: https://crystalmark.info/
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

Grawpy said:


> I registered in this forum just for asking why is my Crucial MX500 showing very high score?


I had the same problem with my Samsung 850 evo, solved it upgrading the firmware.


----------



## Grawpy (Sep 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I had the same problem with my Samsung 850 evo, solved it upgrading the firmware.


The firmware shows latest version... I guess I will wait for new firmware or forget about it


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Silicon Power P34A80


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 25, 2021)

Sabrent Rocket Plus 1TB


----------



## yoosefheidari (Nov 25, 2021)

my new drive WD SN550
F/W:211210wd
CPU: i5-8265u


----------



## jesdals (Nov 26, 2021)

My Seagate 530 4TB in the secondary slot is a bit all over the place




My WD850 2TB boot driver in the primary slot is more in line with specs




My third drive Gigabyte 2TB Aorus is also almost at specs



But cant reach the 7000mb mark on the Seagate drive


----------



## theborv (Nov 29, 2021)

Just some more crystal mark runs

*WD_BLACK_SN850_nvme_1TB_model-WDS100T1X0E-00AFY0_sn-20515E801344:*
Seems within advertised spec




*Samsung_970_PRO_nvme_512GB_model-MZ-V7P512BW_sn-S463NF0KC12864P:*
Not far from advertised read spec (3500/2300)




*Samsung_960_EVO_nvme_1TB_model-MZ-V6E1T0BW_sn-S3ETNX0HC02651Z:*
Advertised read spec close enoug, but write spec is lacking (3500/3300). Crystalmark 6.0.2 is reporting the same numbers.




*Samsung_860_EVO_sata_2TB_model-MZ-76E2T0B-EU_sn-S4X1NJ0NB07229F:*
Read spec on par, and write within margin of error (550/520)


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 30, 2021)

2 Silicon Power 2 TB 1st Gen 4.0 in an Asus M2 expander card with 3.0 support. On an X570 board with running at x4x4.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 30, 2021)

SAMSUNG MZVLB1T0HBLR-000H1 1024.2 GB on an HP Z Turbo Drive G2 M.2 PCIe adapter

SAMSUNG MZVPW256HEGL-000H1 256.0 GB on an unlocked HP Z Turbo Drive G2 M.2 PCIe adapter on my Z220 machine #2


----------



## BPasion (Dec 23, 2021)

3x Samsung 980 PRO NVMe M.2 Gen4.0 1TB Drives.  In Raid 5, configuration with the OS on the array (Win 10). Planning to switch to Raid 10 once the other drive gets here.

Having issues with the IOPS, not exactly happy with the hit there. Thoughts? 

edit: This machine is used to support FEA/CAD and other simulation/3D modeling work. 

CPU: 3975wx ThreadRipper PRO
MB:  Asus Sage SE


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 23, 2021)

My new 2TB Gen4 MP600 Core It's not as fast as the Pro but I'm getting it's rated speeds and I'm just using it as a game drive


----------



## RY2Savage06 (Jan 27, 2022)

Idk the ssd name tbh but if any of yall have the file for CrystalDiskMark 8 Tsukumo Tokka Edition
Add me on Discord (Riyadh#2657), if it does not work, find me on snap (riyadhmumin)
Dont include the brackets when adding me


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't like looking at disk benchmarks unless you know the mobo or controller they are plugged into. Also versions of Crystal disk mark are regularly updating a lot too. Hard to compare diff configs really...


----------



## DoH! (Jan 28, 2022)

I wanted to see the differences whils Folding and Not Folding.


http://imgur.com/x5rQb71


----------



## myungz (Mar 16, 2022)

Brand : APACER​Model : AS2280​Part No. : AP1TBAS2280P4
Size : 1 TB​Type : SSD
Connector : M.2
Seq Q32T1 (R/W) : 2411 / 1818


----------



## Tarte (Mar 16, 2022)

Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB Sata, 25100 hours.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

Benchmarks with my most recent purchases, now installed on my Lenovo IdeaPad notebook with Windows 11 Pro x64.

Netac SSD M.2 NVMe 256GB:




GoldenFir SSD SATA3 1TB:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

new WD black SN850 i got today


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 1, 2022)

My Laptop IDE HDD on my Desktop


----------



## lawood (Apr 30, 2022)

SN750 500GB - Game mode OFF


----------



## oobymach (Apr 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> My Laptop IDE HDD on my Desktop
> 
> 
> View attachment 241968​


That's about right for a 5400rpm 2.5" hdd, the one I pulled from my ps3 (80gb 5400rpm hitachi) is about the same, 42mbps write speed, not great.


----------



## oobymach (May 2, 2022)

I put the PS3 and PS4 hdd to the test (pulled from console and connected to internal sata, formatted ntfs with 512kb block size).


----------



## oobymach (May 3, 2022)

Re ran the test after formatting the drive to fat32 so the ps3 can recognize it.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 8, 2022)

From fast to Slowest Storage:

INTEL 660p 1000 GB SSD M.2 NVMe, 24561 Hours




Corsair Performance Pro 256 GB SSD SATA, 31576 Hours




WD Ultrastar DC HC520, 12000 GB HDD SATA, 2 hours​



3000 GB HDD SATA 45274 Hours




750 GB HDD SATA 50358 hours


----------



## freeagent (May 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My SN 750's..
> 
> 500GB is on the CPU, 1TB is on the chipset.
> 
> ...




Its been awhile since I have posted in here.. might as well get my SN850 in the mix.. it seems to be under performing a bit.


----------



## DoH! (May 8, 2022)




----------



## AlwaysHope (May 10, 2022)

lawood said:


> SN750 500GB - Game mode OFF


What motherboard is that attached too? I have the 250Gb version & the write speeds are most puzzling despite my drives smaller capacity.


----------



## The King (May 10, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> What motherboard is that attached too? I have the 250Gb version & the write speeds are most puzzling despite my drives smaller capacity.


According to WD website for the SN750 250GB your performance results are within spec. 1600MB/s


			https://www.westerndigital.com/en-in/products/internal-drives/wd-black-sn750-nvme-ssd#WDS250G3X0C
		


The 250GB version usually always perform lower than the 500GB and 1Tb versions.

Heres my cheap ADATA XPG GAMMIX S5 512GB since im here. MSi B450M


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 10, 2022)

The King said:


> According to WD website for the SN750 250GB your performance results are within spec. 1600MB/s
> 
> 
> https://www.westerndigital.com/en-in/products/internal-drives/wd-black-sn750-nvme-ssd#WDS250G3X0C
> ...


True that, 250Gb is enough for just an OS drive imo. Unless one stores all there personal data on the OS drive!


----------



## oobymach (May 10, 2022)

Before and after a 4k alignment 1tb Silicon Power M.2 SSD.


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## AlwaysHope (May 31, 2022)

Crystal disk mark v8.0.4a has the option of running default or NVME SSD runs. I notice difference with random 4k on this drive.

Default run;




NVEM SSD;




If we are comparing between different systems with NVME drives, be sure to indicate what particular run is shown otherwise can't compare apples to apples.. so to speak.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 7, 2022)

New drive today, approx half filled.
NVME SSD test, default profile.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 15, 2022)

Does my Western Digital Black SN850 1 TB look good:


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 16, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Does my Western Digital Black SN850 1 TB look good:View attachment 251084View attachment 251085


Did you run the Nvme SSD test & not the default test? makes a difference...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 16, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Did you run the Nvme SSD test & not the default test? makes a difference...


Well, here it is, after trying different settings for the SSD:


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 16, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Well, here it is, after trying different settings for the SSD:
> 
> View attachment 251209


Well, there is a very significant difference between my Kingston KC3000 1TB & your WD SN850 1TB in first random 4k write speeds. Just be sure to only run the Nvme SSD test from the drop down menu under settings. After all, that is the only test relevant for this type of technology.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 16, 2022)

Still kickin' with a SATA SSD.


----------



## vpx (Jun 22, 2022)

2x Samsung 980 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD 1 TB in RAID 1 with Intel RST [Intel RST VMD Controller].

Intel Optane Memory and Storage Management setting: cache-mode: read-only: [default]






Intel Optane Memory and Storage Management setting: cache-mode: off:





Both with  the NVMe setting:




Strangely the performance doesn't get better with the cache off as it does for AS SSD where the read speed doubles. But it's still over 9000.


----------



## CubTech (Jul 3, 2022)

Kingston Q500 SSD / SATA III 2.5" 

Called a HDD replacement on the packaging (10x faster!)


----------



## ezearis (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello! I was looking for some performance results of an old SATA 2 drive and found this table. This is amazing! So I had to register and bring some benchmarks. These are the "commercial" names of the drives from the screenshots:

Western Digital WD Blue 500 GB 5400 RPM 2.5'' SATA III HDD *
Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320GB 5400 RPM 2.5'' SATA 3 HDD *
HGST TravelStar Z5K1000 1TB 5400 RPM 2.5'' SATA II HDD
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 5400 RPM 2.5'' SATA III HDD *
Samsung SpinPoint HM641JI 640GB 5400 RPM 2.5'' SATA II HDD *
PNY XLR8 CS3030 1TB NVME 1.3 PCIe 3.0 x4 2280 SSD
The ones that have been connected via USB (mostly all HDD, the ones with an asterisk) have been connected using a USB 3.1 type A port with a SATA III to USB 3.0 connector from a Seagate Expansion carry case. The last 3 (the ones without an asterisk) have been connected to their respective NVME and SATA III ports in the laptop.

I will benchmark some other drives I have hanging around and post as soon as I can.

*Edit*: just read that it should have been CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 results. Modified post based on it. Sorry!


----------



## ezearis (Jul 28, 2022)

Adding another benchmark, "Seagate Momentus 5400 500 GB 5422 RPM 2.5'' SATA II HDD".


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2022)

@ezearis , do yourself a favor and get an (NVMe) SSD...


----------



## ezearis (Jul 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @ezearis , do yourself a favor and get an (NVMe) SSD...


I literally have one (PNY CS3030 1TB PCIe Gen 3, don't have PCIe Gen 4 in my laptop so is the fastest I can use), is in the first reply. I'm just benchmarking several drives I have for archive purposes.


----------



## oobymach (Aug 5, 2022)

Put the m2 in the FM2 pc, not full speed but it'll work.


----------



## Nit3H8wk (Oct 16, 2022)

4x 4TB Western Digital Black SN750's in raid 0.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 24, 2022)

WD Black SN770 512GB :


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2022)

Samsung 980 Pro 512GB


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 30, 2022)

only acceptable settings to match everyone elses speeds



Picture must show all formats like this

Hynix HFS256G39TND-N210A / 256GB / SSD / SATA III <-- display like this (include HDD RPM speed please)
Maxtor DiamondMax 10 / 200GB / HDD / 7200 RPM / PATA 133


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 30, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> only acceptable settings to match everyone elses speeds
> 
> View attachment 267843


So you have zero speed on your drive. Jess slower than a awful old hard drive


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 30, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> So you have zero speed on your drive. Jess slower than a awful old hard drive


oh thats why you laughed, i was curious xD


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 30, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh thats why you laughed, i was curious xD


Yup that's why I laughed.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 30, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Yup that's why I laughed.


fixed lol


----------



## The King (Oct 30, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> only acceptable settings to match everyone elses speeds
> 
> Picture must show all formats like this
> View attachment 267848
> Hynix HFS256G39TND-N210A / 256GB / SSD / SATA III <-- display like this (include HDD RPM speed please)


Are those default/NVME SSD settings or custom settings? On my 500GB NVMe drive the default and NVMe SSD settings are not like those?
I am checking to see if the default settings are different for 1TB NVMe?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 30, 2022)

The King said:


> Are those default/NVME SSD settings or custom settings? On my 500GB NVMe drive the default and NVMe SSD settings are not like those?
> I am checking to see if the default settings are different for 1TB NVMe?


the settings have to match what the defaults were back when this benchmark started, so very customized yes.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 30, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> fixed lol
> View attachment 267853


Yes I have seen it.


----------



## Nestea80 (Oct 30, 2022)

WD_BLACK SN850X 1TB and 2TB


----------



## kozad (Oct 31, 2022)

I kinda have 'SSDs: A History' going on in my rig. SATA, PCIe 3.0, PCIe 4.0 wave 1, PCIe 4.0 wave 2.


----------



## 3x0 (Oct 31, 2022)

WD Black SN850 1TB, 1st image is NVMe setting enabled in CDM, 2nd image with it disabled/default


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2022)

3x0 said:


> WD Black SN850 1TB, 1st image is NVMe setting enabled in CDM, 2nd image with it disabled/default
> View attachment 267913View attachment 267912



How come the RND4k Q1T1 read is so much slower than the 512gb SN770 only a few posts above? that gets 93 in that section.

Yet, it is the cheaper model of the same line up... I don't understand, isn't RND4k Q1T1 read one of the more important numbers? So logic says, the SN850 should score higher there than the SN770... I am so confused...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How come the RND4k Q1T1 read is so much slower than the 512gb SN770 only a few posts above? that gets 93 in that section.
> 
> Yet, it is the cheaper model of the same line up... I don't understand, isn't RND4k Q1T1 read one of the more important numbers? So logic says, the SN850 should score higher there than the SN770... I am so confused...


Less nand to do randoms on than 1TB more nand slower the speed because greater amount of space to do randoms over require slightly more time to do.
can alo come down to the controller used and the firmware optimisations done for each drive


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Less nand to do randoms on than 1TB more nand slower the speed because greater amount of space to do randoms over require slightly more time to do



ok, so its not really faster so to speak. i think i understand. thanks


----------



## Det0x (Oct 31, 2022)

*SK hynix Platinum P41 1TB*

NVMe settings:




Default settings:




This thread settings:




*WD Ultrastar DC HC550 3,5'' HDD 18TB*

Default settings:




This thread settings:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 1, 2022)

updated requirement image to be more precise


----------



## The King (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## 3x0 (Nov 1, 2022)

Repost with corrected benchmark settings, sorry


----------



## mama (Nov 1, 2022)

Kingston 3000 and SK Hynix Platinum P41.


----------



## The King (Nov 18, 2022)

@T4C Fantasy
Do we have a flash drive thread? If no, then why not?
I could of used one since almost all manufactures seem to hide their flash drive write speeds on their website and only post the read speeds!




NVM I see flash drives at the bottom of the first page.


----------



## mama (Nov 19, 2022)

Samsung X5 Portable connected with the Gigabyte Titan Ridge Thunderbolt 3 add in card.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 19, 2022)

mama said:


> Samsung X5 Portable connected with the Gigabyte Titan Ridge Thunderbolt 3 add in card.


How exactly would i display that in the list?


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 1, 2022)

Intel P3600 u.2 nvme ssd (2016) single (i also have two for raid0 but it is not in the main pc)
Very cool and it has 4300TBW endurance


And my Samsung PM9A1 1tb nvme faster but it is hot as hell even with the biggest heatsink.



And my Hdd HGST 6tb 7200rpm 128mb cache (Dell H310 modded 9211-8i P19)


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 2, 2022)

SM2262ENG controller with Intel 96-layer NAND, attached to the CPU. Max temp during the test was 46c in a 19c room:


----------



## mclaren85 (Dec 2, 2022)

My old Sony Vaio with Sata-2 interface. Using its original hard drive.


----------



## 68Olds (Dec 2, 2022)

Here's my web daily driver.  It's an i5-3330s, Gigabyte GA-H77TN mITX, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 CL11 so-dimm, 
Intel 335 Series / 240GB / SSD / SATA III


----------



## The King (Dec 2, 2022)

Guys please follow the settings as per post #426 on this page. Update requirements for valid comparasion!








						Post your CrystalDiskMark speeds
					

updated requirement image to be more precise




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mclaren85 (Dec 2, 2022)

My old Fujitsu Siemens laptop. I had to use old version since it still runs XP.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 2, 2022)

F/W 2B7QCXE7
NVM Express 1.2
stock NVMe windows 10 driver





f/w 415020WD
sata 600         ACS-4 | ACS-4 Revision 5
stock win 10 SATA driver






f/w STRSD013
sata 600     ACS-3 | ----
stock win 10 sata driver


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 12, 2022)

Max temp during the test was a mere 41c in a 21c room


----------



## StevenG (Dec 15, 2022)

This is on my Acer Nitro 5 AN515-56 - i5-11300H - 16GB at 2x 8GB DDR4-3200Mhz modules with its OEM M.2 drive the WD SN-530 512GB M.2 SSD running at PCIe 3 x4, just bought a 1Tb WD SN-730 on eBay and will post the benchmark on that as soon as I get it here (that I got for USD $70 with shipping and virtually brand new with an external USB-C case) as I can't justify spending like USD $150 on a 1TB WD SN-750 or even more and like $170 on a Samsung 970 EVO Plus, as the NS-730 will do me for this laptop


----------



## chrcoluk (Dec 19, 2022)

Intel DC P4600 2TB

Note write cache is disabled in windows for this drive, the default and forced.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 19, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Max temp during the test was a mere 41c in a 21c room
> 
> View attachment 274072


I wasn't aware that an AMD 990FX chipset mobo had an M.2 slot lol


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 19, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I wasn't aware that an AMD 990FX chipset mobo had an M.2 slot lol


Yeah, with PCIe 4.0 support  
My Sabertooth only supports M.2 drives through a PCIe slot, but at least two 990FX models from Asus and Gigabyte actually have the M.2 connector.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

AMD really needs to work on its NVME performance. on Raptor Lake my KC3000 1TB scores were insanely high, but on 7700x I got below average, but still acceptable scores in crystaldiskmark. There is a reason reviewers use Intel when testing nvme drives, never knew this until recently. Raptor Lake also felt more snappy than my 7700x rig, so it wasn't just placebo.

read 4kqt1 on raptor lake was 97
read 4kqt1 on 7700x was 83.



@ShrimpBrime you made a good choice.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> AMD really needs to work on its NVME performance. on Raptor Lake my KC3000 1TB scores were insanely high, but on 7700x I got below average, but still acceptable scores in crystaldiskmark. There is a reason reviewers use Intel when testing nvme drives, never knew this until recently. Raptor Lake also felt more snappy than my 7700x rig, so it wasn't just placebo.
> 
> read 4kqt1 on raptor lake was 97
> read 4kqt1 on 7700x was 83.
> ...


M.2 running off the chipset (SB) isn't quite that high. Or the system was in use. 

But here's a screen shot.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)

Samsung 980 Pro 1TB


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
> 
> View attachment 275122


I has the same drive.

Can't imagine this benchmark is that inconsistent..... ?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I has the same drive.
> 
> Can't imagine this benchmark is that inconsistent..... ?



It seems you have PCIe 3.0 M.2 speeds, it should be in a PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It seems you have PCIe 3.0 M.2 speeds, it should be in a PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot.


Can't. Board doesn't see it. The drive doesn't exist with 13600KF. If I swap the 12400F back in, the drive is there. Bios settings. Went over and over. In the second slot, drive boots right up. B660-G latest bios, non reversable...

Intel ME is also up to date. (firmware) W11 (doesn't make a difference. * Have W10 on a Sata Patriot Torqx)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Can't. Board doesn't see it. The drive doesn't exist with 13600KF. If I swap the 12400F back in, the drive is there. Bios settings. Went over and over. In the second slot, drive boots right up. B660-G latest bios, non reversable...
> 
> Intel ME is also up to date. (firmware) W11 (doesn't make a difference. * Have W10 on a Sata Patriot Torqx)



Reinstall windows and then on the 980 Pro in the correct slot or if that doesn't work, contact Asus.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 19, 2022)

My results with the P3 Plus and the Samsung 980 Pro Heatsink, the rest of my specs can be seen on my account


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Can't. Board doesn't see it. The drive doesn't exist with 13600KF. If I swap the 12400F back in, the drive is there. Bios settings. Went over and over. In the second slot, drive boots right up. B660-G latest bios, non reversable...
> 
> Intel ME is also up to date. (firmware) W11 (doesn't make a difference. * Have W10 on a Sata Patriot Torqx)



can you download samsung magician and see if your nvme drive needs a firmware update? other than that, only thing I can think of would be a clean install of windows and a bios optimized defaults fully fresh start with the 980 drive in the right slot.

might not work, but thats all I can think of too.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> nvme drive needs a firmware update?


Latest is 5B2QGXA7


----------



## StevenG (Dec 20, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> B660-G


What mobo model number do you have? As I'm running an ASUS TUF GAMING Z790-PLUS WIFI D4 with the i7-13700K and its running at even better speeds. at PCIe 4 x4 with the 1TB 980 Gen 4 M.2 and the same as "P4-630" CDM caption is showing. Don't know what mobo you have and what settings, but the 980 Pro should be running at those speeds.


----------



## The King (Dec 20, 2022)

StevenG said:


> What mobo model number do you have? As I'm running an ASUS TUF GAMING Z790-PLUS WIFI D4 with the i7-13700K and its running at even better speeds. at PCIe 4 x4 with the 1TB 980 Gen 4 M.2 and the same as "P4-630" CDM caption is showing. Don't know what mobo you have and what settings, but the 980 Pro should be running at those speeds.


Both you and @P4-630  are running your benchmarks with incorrect settings. So you can't compare your results to his or others in this thread because they are running the correct settings.

Refer to this post for correct benchmark settings.








						Post your CrystalDiskMark speeds
					

updated requirement image to be more precise




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2022)

StevenG said:


> What mobo model number do you have? As I'm running an ASUS TUF GAMING Z790-PLUS WIFI D4 with the i7-13700K and its running at even better speeds. at PCIe 4 x4 with the 1TB 980 Gen 4 M.2 and the same as "P4-630" CDM caption is showing. Don't know what mobo you have and what settings, but the 980 Pro should be running at those speeds.


Asus ROG Strix B660-G gaming wifi.



Space Lynx said:


> can you download samsung magician and see if your nvme drive needs a firmware update? other than that, only thing I can think of would be a clean install of windows and a bios optimized defaults fully fresh start with the 980 drive in the right slot.
> 
> might not work, but thats all I can think of too.



It probably does need a firmware update, that is no doubt cause I haven't done it.



P4-630 said:


> Latest is 5B2QGXA7



And I'll check into that. Thanks guys.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2022)

The King said:


> Both you and @P4-630  are running your benchmarks with incorrect settings. So you can't compare your results to his or others in this thread because they are running the correct settings.
> 
> Refer to this post for correct benchmark settings.
> 
> ...



Samsung 980 Pro 1TB






At CrystalMark default settings


----------



## shovenose (Dec 20, 2022)

My new Samsung 980 Pro and my old Kingston NV1, quite impressive what a difference there is. The NV1 has an advantage because it's got a heatsink on it, the Samsung doesn't. Motherboard only came with one heatsink and I put it on the NV1 because it is otherwise baked under the GPU.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

@ShrimpBrime did the firmware update fix your problem?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> @ShrimpBrime did the firmware update fix your problem?



I don't expect a sudden magically x2 speed boost with just a firmware update....
I think he might need to swap the 980 pro to the correct PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot and may have to reinstall windows....


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I don't expect a sudden magically x2 speed boost with just a firmware update....
> I think he might need to swap the 980 pro to the correct PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot and may have to reinstall windows....



me either, but the firmware update might make the gen4 slot finally read it as gen4 was all my thinking was


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> me either, but the firmware update might make the gen4 slot finally read it as gen4 was all my thinking was





P4-630 said:


> I don't expect a sudden magically x2 speed boost with just a firmware update....
> I think he might need to swap the 980 pro to the correct PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot and may have to reinstall windows....


I didn't get a chance to update the firmware.

But am sure it's the motherboard and cpu combo. 

The drive in the 4.0 slot is just not there. Not visible in bios, so I can't install windows to it again. Not that I should need to. The drive works fine installed in the south bridge slot. 

I did swap the GPU to the lower slot, tried single and dual channel memory configurations also.

Other than that, the drive is simply not recognized in the 4.0 slot. So I can't do anything with it at all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

that is very weird, only time I ever heard of something like that is when the Manual of the motherboard states something like "if SATA 2 and 3 are populated than M.1 runs at gen3 speeds" or something like that


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> that is very weird, only time I ever heard of something like that is when the Manual of the motherboard states something like "if SATA 2 and 3 are populated than M.1 runs at gen3 speeds" or something like that


I've run a lot of hardware on this board with 12th gen and the 980pro without issues.

Something with the board. It's been quirky since day one.

The latest update nerfed the board hard.
Can't change cpu multi higher.
Can't disable HT
Can't disable E cores.
Doesn't see m.2 in the first slot.
Won't boot occasionally just raising v-dimm.
Won't increase power limits even when user defined....
And probably more.

All this bull ship is on Asus I'm quite sure.

All that goes away when installed 12400F. Then it runs fine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I've run a lot of hardware on this board with 12th gen and the 980pro without issues.
> 
> Something with the board. It's been quirky since day one.
> 
> ...



ok, this isn't on raptor lake at all then, this is on Asus. can't disable e-cores? that is fucking nonsense. it was super easy to disable them on my gigabyte board. hell gigabyte calls it a "gaming profile" and all it did was disable ecores, weird how they translate the English language sometimes, but eh.

that mobo is bs though yeah. as long as your scores are normal though in tests and fps is high in games as it should be, nothing to get too exasperated about. however, you have solidified my decision making process in going back to MSI motherboards.

my MSI board has been rock solid since I got it. I refunded my 7700x gigabyte board a couple days ago. it was shit quality. MSI has been flawless every single time I have bought it over the last 5 or so years.

so yeah, MSI only for me moving forward, good luck to the rest of you


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> ok, this isn't on raptor lake at all then, this is on Asus. can't disable e-cores? that is fucking nonsense. it was super easy to disable them on my gigabyte board. hell gigabyte calls it a "gaming profile" and all it did was disable ecores, weird how they translate the English language sometimes, but eh.
> 
> that mobo is bs though yeah. as long as your scores are normal though in tests and fps is high in games as it should be, nothing to get too exasperated about. however, you have solidified my decision making process in going back to MSI motherboards.
> 
> ...


It could be partly the user also Lynx, I have to be honest. I mean I've had a couple rough blue screens overclocking previous generation chips. So can't say it isn't something I've done wrong either. Though all OC on air, I know better than to use crazy voltages.

CPU is fine, runs great. Getting decent scores, matches other's performance at the same clocks. 

I should look into a Z700 series board I think. Should resolve these issues.

Come to think of it, I still have the B660-I board. That one doesn't have an external clock generator, but I shouldn't need it with a KF chip right? That is for FSB clocking only I think.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> It could be partly the user also Lynx, I have to be honest. I mean I've had a couple rough blue screens overclocking previous generation chips. So can't say it isn't something I've done wrong either. Though all OC on air, I know better than to use crazy voltages.
> 
> CPU is fine, runs great. Getting decent scores, matches other's performance at the same clocks.
> 
> I should look into a Z700 series board I think. Should resolve these issues.



get a MSI brand z790 or MSI b660 imo. im never not buying MSI moving forward, its just been rock solid for me every single time. my gigabyte LGA 1700 board gave me headaches, QVL ram at xmp WOULD NOT WORK all else stock with raptor lake and latest BIOS.  why in the fuck is it listed as QVL then.

anyways sorry, it was so frustrating 

and my gigabyte 7700x AM5 board was just horrible quality control, coil whine that melted my ears.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> get a MSI brand z790 or MSI b660 imo. im never not buying MSI moving forward, its just been rock solid for me every single time. my gigabyte LGA 1700 board gave me headaches, QVL ram at xmp WOULD NOT WORK all else stock with raptor lake and latest BIOS.  why in the fuck is it listed as QVL then.
> 
> anyways sorry, it was so frustrating
> 
> and my ggiabyte 7700x AM5 board was just horrible quality control, coil whine that melted my ears.


No, no I can't do MSI. I've had horrible luck with their boards for many years, on all kinds of platforms. Had one get RMA'ed 3 times. Not interested in that again....

Asus is my go to, like your MSI though. So I'll be paying a premium. 
That's the reason I got the B660-G. It has an external clock gen.
Supposed to support 13th gen, though it's having trouble with the word "support:"lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> No, no I can't do MSI. I've had horrible luck with their boards for many years, on all kinds of platforms. Had one get RMA'ed 3 times. Not interested in that again....
> 
> Asus is my go to, like your MSI though. So I'll be paying a premium.
> That's the reason I got the B660-G. It has an external clock gen.
> Supposed to support 13th gen, though it's having trouble with the word "support:"lol.



I just looked up your mobo... damn that is a good mobo you have no now... that is so odd to me you are having so much trouble. i still say look and see if there some 980 firmware in Magician software. maybe it will show in BIOS after a firmware update, you never know with how finnicky BIOS can be these days


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## StevenG (Dec 29, 2022)

These are the 2x M.2 drives in my Nitro 5 AN515-56 Win-11 v22H2 OS Build: 22621.963 - i5-11300H / GTX-1650 - 16GB CL22 DDR4-32000MHz - mobo manufacturer: TLM - Model: Scala_TLM - Chipset Tiger Lake Rev 1.0 - Bus specs: PCIe 4 (16.0 GT/s) for all those that want the full spec sheet of these benchmarks below 

*Boot drive - WD SN730-1TB*



*Slave drive WD SN530-500GB*


----------



## Dan.G (Dec 29, 2022)

DRAM-less NVMe SSD with SM2269XT controller (HMB), using PCIe 4.0 x4.


----------



## ElusiveX99 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## 68Olds (Jan 2, 2023)

Here's my web daily driver. It's an i5-3330s, Gigabyte GA-H77TN mITX, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 CL11 so-dimm.  Finally updated settings & re-ran the test to meet the OP's requirements.
Intel 335 Series / 240GB / SSD / SATA III


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 2, 2023)

LSI device is not found in crystal disk info
i think this is a pci-e 8x device gen 2 or 1
size 1.8tb   EMLC


----------



## AMF (Jan 2, 2023)

WD SN850 500GB PCIE 4.0X4


----------



## Dbphillips (Jan 3, 2023)

The short question is why would an mSATA drive (250GB Samsung EVO 850) bench out around 5000 MB/s, whether attached to mSATA or placed in a mSATA to SATA adapter, when the upgrade mSATA drive (500GB Leven) benches at less than 300MB/s, regardless. I'm not seeing any differences in cache settings.


----------



## AMF (Jan 5, 2023)

AMF said:


> View attachment 277233
> WD SN850 500GB PCIE 4.0X4


thanks stinger  my systems always run at or above max specified specs


----------



## mechtech (Friday at 6:25 AM)

edit OS drive, should be direct to cpu.


----------

